# 2011 Walker County Deer Thread



## RustyJeep

Come on September!!!


----------



## CBASS

Yep after Sunday it will be time to start the countdown!!!


----------



## RustyJeep

anybody got any fresh pics of the 10 pointer from last year in Battlefield Estates?


----------



## Depthfinder

Howdy Neighbors, I just ran across this section of the forum and look forward to checking it.


----------



## superman1275

yup put the cameras and mineral salt out last weekend now making plans to start doin some work on stands and building some ground blinds and clearing some land for new food plots, not planting yet just prepping but if we dont get some rain things will be ugly


----------



## RustyJeep

Did a little bush hogging this afternoon and the persimmon situation does not look good at all.  I hope we at least have acorns.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Been working food plots*

I have had to water my foodplot....hope it rains soon. The deer are hitting the mineral lick pretty heavy...Here's a pict  ....Date is off was actually 6-9-2011....


----------



## superman1275

checked some stands this weekend and put out another camera and some salt n made the dumb mistake of wearing shorts and flip flops lol lets just say ticks are bad this year lol


----------



## Inthegarge

*Some new bone picts*

Here ya go.....................


----------



## ONETREEDOG

Must be an alien


----------



## Inthegarge

Just looks like the spikes I have been trying to get rid of.....Good pict..


----------



## ONETREEDOG

He is still growin'. This picture was taken with a 50 dollar tasco game camera i bought at walmart. I been using tasco rifle scopes for yrs and have not had the first problem with them...


----------



## RustyJeep

sometimes those little spikes grow up to be big ole 8 and 10 points.


----------



## debo

Going down to the lease this weekend and set out some T/C see whats still there. Hope the T/C will still be there in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Picture from Lookout Mtn*

Here's one from on top the mountain. Haven't hunted this place much but looks like this year will be worth it.... For some reason the camera stopped changing this date. Taken 6-29-11


----------



## RustyJeep

I think there is a round battery in StealthCams that controls the date/time....it might need replacing.


----------



## Inthegarge

Rusty, I checked and can't find any small battery. But I did find where the bucks are at !!!!!!! Here's the latest picts.... Had 88 pictures in 5 days....Does the Doe look like she is still pregnant ???   RW


----------



## RustyJeep

she might not be pregnant by now.  I saw one like that the other evening.


----------



## ONETREEDOG

BOUGHT A NEW SAVAGE AXIS IN .270 FOR DEER HERD THINNING THIS YEAR. I HAVE BEEN SHOOTING THE WINCHESTER POWER MAX SINCE LAST SEASON AND REALLY LIKE THE BULLETS. THIS IS MY LITTLE PIGEON MNT. COMBINATION


----------



## AJLBucks

Man is it already that time of year? Just kidding, I have been counting down the days. Been seeing a lot of deer nearly every day on my place. Fixing to do a little plot work through a 3 yr old clear cut. Gonna be gooooooooooddddddd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superman1275

hey just to get a few other opinions from some fellas in my neck of the woods....do yall see a lot of coyotes? with the growing debate of deer numbers being hurt by coyotes.....i think it also may be that people can kill 12 deer a year could be putting a number on the herd.....jmo


----------



## Inthegarge

Yup, seeing more coyotes every day. Shot 1 last yr while Deer hunting w/my Grandkids..... We hunt near the landfill Soooooooo have a dog problem also. Can't get the bear that lives there to come over on my property BUT I'm still trying. Checking Deermaster there is sure a lot of Bucks shot compared to Does...  But that's not scientific......... I Only take 3-4 a yr because that is what we eat between 3 families....


----------



## Inthegarge

Guys, the Hits just keep on coming !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have never seen so many nice Bucks this early in season.. Here's the latest






The last one looks like he is coming and going at the same time....  LOL


----------



## CBASS

Nice pics Inthegarge best of luck on em this up coming season


----------



## Inthegarge

Thanks, hopefully some of us can actually meet and hunt together this year.....


----------



## RustyJeep

How is everbody for a get together at CJ's Southern Traditions in LaFayette Monday August 1st at 7 PM?  Clay will hold us a private room for that night if enough people say they will attend. 706-639-9443


----------



## Inthegarge

Not sure where that's at but in Lafayette it couldn't be hard to find... I'm in unless something drastic happens................


----------



## RustyJeep

its on the south end of town on the corner of Foster Mill Drive and South Main.  It was Greg's/Lisa's in the past.


----------



## Inthegarge

Gotcha...Thx    Planning to be there.........................


----------



## Joe r

I can come an eat with you
somebody may have to pm me are ill forget,hahaha
better carry your gun lot of cops in there!j/k


----------



## Joe r

Inthegarge said:


> Here's one from on top the mountain. Haven't hunted this place much but looks like this year will be worth it.... For some reason the camera stopped changing this date. Taken 6-29-11
> 
> View attachment 608298


LOOKS LIKE A GOOD PLACE TO HUNT
NEED A AUTOLOADER SO YOU CAN KILL UM,ALL AT ONE TIME!


----------



## Inthegarge

Great Joe look forward to seeing you... Think you can get that Villanow connection to come also....  RW


----------



## RustyJeep

*Dinner*

Don't forget about dinner at CJ's tonite at 7 PM.


----------



## superman1275

anybody been on pigeon yet this year?


----------



## Minner

superman1275 said:


> anybody been on pigeon yet this year?



I was wondering the same thing. I went once or twice back during turkey season but haven't been since. I need to get up there and do some scouting again.

BTW, that's a cool picture, RustyJeep!


----------



## Nytrobud1

I rode across last week saw few does and couple of small bucks on top,man they sure got alot of corn planted on that place,and even more at the bottom inda head of the cove. Cant wait for coon season to open.


----------



## CBASS

Anyone seen the new regs book and know if its a misprint are did we get shorted a day on the November pigeon hunt?


----------



## superman1275

Nytrobud1 said:


> I rode across last week saw few does and couple of small bucks on top,man they sure got alot of corn planted on that place,and even more at the bottom inda head of the cove. Cant wait for coon season to open.



yup seen that the other day too, looking forward to doing some scouting soon, we always camp/hunt up there opening weekend


----------



## RustyJeep

According to the biologist, it was a misprint for the last 2 years and he said he was going to correct it for the next 2 years.  I dont think those extra days were hurting the population and I was really hoping for some December bow hunting opportunities on Pigeon.


----------



## RustyJeep

I named this one "Whiskers"


----------



## 93yj242

just checking in new member on here, i live in gordon, but do most all my hunting in walker. i wish everyone the best this season


----------



## Inthegarge

Welcome, try to make the next get together we have.....


----------



## superman1275

lets see some trail camera pics guys


----------



## ONETREEDOG

pigeon deer from dec. hunt in 2010. matching kickers on the G's twos...


----------



## ONETREEDOG

he was mounted by ken frost of rossville,ga. ken is reasonably priced, listens to you, and a great guy to deal with. you won't have to wait 6 months to get your deer either. he can usually get them back to you in about a month..


----------



## RustyJeep

August 9 and still pregnant.


----------



## RustyJeep

*Either sex days on National Forest lands differ from county regulations.*

Page 24 of the hunting regulations:
 Either sex days on National Forest lands differ from county
regulations.                                                     
Chattahoochee NF ES Days: Oct. 29, Nov. 26, Dec. 26

Just a heads up for those of us who hunt National Forest property.


----------



## superman1275

RustyJeep said:


> Page 24 of the hunting regulations:
> Either sex days on National Forest lands differ from county
> regulations.
> Chattahoochee NF ES Days: Oct. 29, Nov. 26, Dec. 26
> 
> Just a heads up for those of us who hunt National Forest property.



i read that this weekend and told a lot of people who had no idea hope they all fins out before the season starts


----------



## 93yj242

i was thinkin that this may keep alot of folks from being in the woods? anyone else?


----------



## 93yj242

Inthegarge said:


> Welcome, try to make the next get together we have.....


 thanks, just let me know somethin


----------



## Inthegarge

Here's a couple of new trail cam picts..... Still looking good for this season..


----------



## RustyJeep

Here's a shed my Boston Terrier found today and laid at the doorstep for me.


----------



## Inthegarge

Rusty, your a showoff ..........................  LOL  I sure wish I could find more sheds around my place...............


----------



## Minner

I need a dog a dog like that! 

The only thing my dog ever brought to our doorstep was dead snakes, rats, and possums.


----------



## yelper43

Have any of yall seen any persimmons? I found two persimmon trees on Pigeon while turkey hunting but it is a long hike and Im gonna go check them this weekend. Just want to make sure Im not to early.


----------



## RustyJeep

Its about time for another dinner....What do y'all think?


----------



## Inthegarge

Let me know where and when...........................RW


----------



## RustyJeep

My only buck pic


----------



## RustyJeep

yelper43 said:


> Have any of yall seen any persimmons? I found two persimmon trees on Pigeon while turkey hunting but it is a long hike and Im gonna go check them this weekend. Just want to make sure Im not to early.



I found 1 persimmon tree full of fruit.  The rest have fruit but are not loaded.


----------



## RustyJeep

Stretching his neck.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

yelper43 said:


> Have any of yall seen any persimmons? I found two persimmon trees on Pigeon while turkey hunting but it is a long hike and Im gonna go check them this weekend. Just want to make sure Im not to early.



Trees here have very few persimmons this year and they are small, dont know what happened to them this year.


----------



## superman1275

seems to be a bad year all together for fruit this year


----------



## Bushhog Bob

My plum and persimmon trees are bare , but looks like a good year for my sawtooth oak acorns.  It has been a strange summer.  Only 3 of my 12 catapa trees had worms and it was late when they showed up


----------



## Scotsman

I haven't posted in this section in a while, but I hunt in Walker county too. Good to see some nice deer showing up on game cams.

I have several small bucks getting their picture taken and several does that are regular as clockwork showing up. One camera gets 250-300 shots a week.

My sons and I have always hunted out of climbing stands, ladder stands, or some type of ground blind. I thought this year it was time for a fixed box blind/shooting house. 

If you care to check it out, I posted some pics in the deer hunting section:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6232276&posted=1#post6232276

Bow season is fast approaching! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Inthegarge

*New Buck*

Got another nice Buck on Camera..... He's 20 yards from the trail I will be hunting Opening day.............


----------



## superman1275

Inthegarge said:


> Got another nice Buck on Camera..... He's 20 yards from the trail I will be hunting Opening day.............
> View attachment 617977



its easy getting pics of biguns but for some reason they magically dissapear come september...its frustrating but hope u have better luck than me the last couple of years


----------



## RustyJeep

It might be easier for y'all to get big buck photos....It looks like my dominant buck this year is a 4 pointer.


----------



## RustyJeep

A few more Walker County pics before the food has to be cleaned up.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Hey there neighbors!  Just wanted to share this photo that was taken from a feeder camera off our hunting lease in Catoosa Co.  This bear stands approx. 6 feet tall.  I tell ya, we are going to be REAL careful going in the woods now!


----------



## Joe r

them bears run from you just like a deer will


----------



## Inthegarge

RustyJeep said:


> It might be easier for y'all to get big buck photos....It looks like my dominant buck this year is a 4 pointer.



Rusty, just remember for every Buck you see there are several you don't. I happen to have some major travel corridors from 4 pieces of property. 2 are not hunted at all....  Hope you see the Big One this year..............RW


----------



## superman1275

anybody scouted any on pigeon?


----------



## Joe r

superman1275 said:


> anybody scouted any on pigeon?


its to early to go on pigeonto many snakes!!!


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> its to early to go on pigeonto many snakes!!!



and way too hot!!


----------



## jmcrae1

*pigeon*

I went to pigeon last sat and seen a nice deer but it was really hot up there and i'm glad i didnt see any snakes.


----------



## Inthegarge

*New Prob*

Looks like I need to fire up my AR before the season starts...Had an unwanted guest this week....
  RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I been see'n alot of Red Oak acorn's on the ground.......

Good Luck to all you bow hunters!


----------



## superman1275

we always camp and hunt up there opening weekend


----------



## Depthfinder

I have been running one trail cam in my backyard for most of the summer.  I took it down a few weeks back, due to getting the same pictures over and over.  I've had 2 does, 2 fawns, and a nice flock of turkeys with me all summer.  To my surprise last night I pulled in the driveway around 8:30 and had two bucks in my backyard.  One was a little 6pt., and the other a nice little 8pt.(around 14" inside).  My persimmon tree is dropping a few ; ).  I now have my trail cam back up.


----------



## Inthegarge

Checked my persimmions trees on the mountain and no fruit at all. First year in a long time this has happened....


----------



## WalkerStalker

superman1275 said:


> anybody scouted any on pigeon?



Took my little girl up to Pigeon today for some quality father/daughter time before she has to go back to school tomorrow.  We saw a doe with her spotted fawns and one other doe on the way up on Rocky Lane.  We hiked out to Rock Town and just like NGa.Mtn Hunter said, there were a lot of red oak acorns on the ground along the trail and only a few white oak acorns.  Not one persimmon tree had any fruit that I saw.  And we did see snakes (non poisonous thankfully).  On the way out we saw the same doe with the fawns in the same spot we saw them earlier.  It was a good day.


----------



## Depthfinder

Here is a picture of what was on the ground as of last night.  The tree looks to be loaded.


----------



## Joe r

Depthfinder said:


> Here is a picture of what was on the ground as of last night.  The tree looks to be loaded.


thems ready for eatin!


----------



## Joe r

got all my food plots in this weekend
going to be out of town some this season
got drawed for piedmont 11-17 thur11-19
and b.f. grant12-1 thur 12-3
going to ohio on a bow hunt 11-7 thur 11-12
hope ever body gets a big,un this year!
come on 10-15!!!!
see you all in the woods!


----------



## ONETREEDOG

We got drawn for bfg in dec. It has been 9 months of no deer hunting so it may be bad on the first one that walks within 50 yards on 9-10-11. Hey jake, git ride of all them rattlers on pigeon before i head up there. Ab


----------



## superman1275

yall getting any rain up that way?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Just checked the rain gauge, got just a little over 3" so far.........


----------



## mossy1

I live in Walker County "Chickamauga", let me know when you guys are getting together for another dinner. I would like to get to know some other hunters around here!


----------



## superman1275

how do you think this rain will affect the deer hunting?


----------



## Joe r

superman1275 said:


> how do you think this rain will affect the deer hunting?


deer huntin is all the same year after year after year,lol but it sure help my food plots@!!


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> deer huntin is all the same year after year after year,lol but it sure help my food plots@!!



I just planted 30 lbs of Southern Sweet Spot.  The rain and cooler weather has to be good on the plots and me not sweating as much in the stand on opening morning.  Good Luck Everyone and be safe out there.  Its getting very close now!


----------



## RustyJeep

mossy1 said:


> I live in Walker County "Chickamauga", let me know when you guys are getting together for another dinner. I would like to get to know some other hunters around here!



What day of the week is everyone's preference for the next dinner?  I'm thinking the second week of bow season at CJ's again.  Clay likes having deer hunters in to eat and we have a room all to ourselves.


----------



## ONETREEDOG

tight eight


----------



## Joe r

RustyJeep said:


> What day of the week is everyone's preference for the next dinner?  I'm thinking the second week of bow season at CJ's again.  Clay likes having deer hunters in to eat and we have a room all to ourselves.


ANYTIME BUT THE WEEKEND IS GOOD WITH ME,DO MY BEST TO MAKE IT THIS TIME


----------



## jmcrae1

you gonna stick that eight with your bow treedog?


----------



## RustyJeep

How does this coming Wed. evening sound at CJ's in Lafayette at 6 pm?


----------



## ONETREEDOG

The eight will have to go down with my bow or cody's bow!


----------



## Joe r

RustyJeep said:


> How does this coming Wed. evening sound at CJ's in Lafayette at 6 pm?


i go to church on wenday nite


----------



## Joe r

*acorns like grapes*

this tree fell on my house are rite beside it monday nite
didin hurt anything house wise
it did knock down my power pole and the line layed on the ground for two days with the power on
they come put it back up last nite at 8:30 and was done in 30 min,s
they got them big trucks stuck in the yard an didin get them out till after 2 this morning,hahahahah them old boys work around the clock an was ready to hit the sack when they left here.sorry for the long story
heres what the post is about
LOOK AT THESE ACORNS!!!
i aint never seen so many on one tree in my life!
(white oak)
if they are all like this in the woods you want no where to hunt!


----------



## georgia sportsman

Good luck fellows, can't wait to watch the sun rise from the tree on a cool morning.


----------



## Joe r

all you bow hunters  get some bow kill pics on here!!


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> all you bow hunters  get some bow kill pics on here!!



I can't take a pic of a miss.


----------



## Joe r

hahahaha i understand,i guess you need a gun?


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> hahahaha i understand,i guess you need a gun?



I just need to get rid of the opening day jitters.  Lets see what happens this evening.


----------



## yelper43

I'm about to go on a dog killing spree as bad as I hate to. The dogs were running through the cornfield and I heard a fawn bleating several times and then the dogs got quite. People need to take care of their dogs.


----------



## Joe r

yelper43 said:


> I'm about to go on a Cane Creek dog killing spree as bad as I hate to. The dogs were running through the cornfield and I heard a fawn bleating several times and then the dogs got quite. People need to take care of their dogs.


you no what to do!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

yelper43 said:


> I'm about to go on a Cane Creek dog killing spree as bad as I hate to. The dogs were running through the cornfield and I heard a fawn bleating several times and then the dogs got quite. People need to take care of their dogs.



I hate it for you but I have the same problem with dogs, year after year after year after year!!!.....

Shore gets old...


----------



## Inthegarge

Try hunting next to the Dog Shelter (joke)..When they aren't open, people just leave the dogs. Have had to kill several packs...Between them and Yotes it is a mess..................


----------



## yelper43

Yeah we are covered up in yotes too I seen one Friday at five in the evening running across the field but he wouldnt come in to my calling.


----------



## Inthegarge

Noticed yesterday while hunting on the mountain that tons of acorns were blown down. Didn't realize we had that many but there are a lot still in the trees. Also found persimmions so the tree I thought didn't have fruit is still loaded. That will be a great spot in a couple of weeks......If the yotes don't wipe them out.....


----------



## yelper43

After hunting this morning I did a little scouting and found out that Im gonna need a new ladder stand.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Odd Rack*

Got this picture today of a Odd Racked Buck.......never seen this guy before.....


----------



## Inthegarge

WOW Yelper......good thing you weren't in it when it happened...Found a lot of trees down today when I hunt in the Valley....Will have to cut some tree to be able to get into my favorite spots... I have a extra ladder stand if you need one....RW


----------



## yelper43

Inthegarge said:


> WOW Yelper......good thing you weren't in it when it happened...Found a lot of trees down today when I hunt in the Valley....Will have to cut some tree to be able to get into my favorite spots... I have a extra ladder stand if you need one....RW



Thanks for the offer I already have a replacement. Just gonna have to find a good tree.


----------



## Threadfin

Hunted this mornin up on mtn lots of does and young bucks nothin in range


----------



## RustyJeep

A couple of pics while in the stand.


----------



## Inthegarge

Rusty, I see your hunting those invisible deer...................  LOL looks like a good set up.....Hope you get one soon....Did you ever decide on another get Together ??  Thx RW


----------



## Joe r

RustyJeep said:


> A couple of pics while in the stand.


lots of pretty trees,heheheheheh


----------



## Joe r

Inthegarge said:


> Got this picture today of a Odd Racked Buck.......never seen this guy before.....
> View attachment 621076


that deer dont
look very old?body wise,,going to be a buster in a year are2,,he aint bad now!


----------



## Depthfinder

I killed on opening day of bow season.............but I was goose hunting!


----------



## nwgahunter

My buddy missed a coyote and a doe Saturday morning at the base of Lookout. He was covered up. Was hunting a lone red oak dropping acorns. I saw a doe and two fawns yesterday at 9:45. He didn't see anything Saturday morning.


----------



## RustyJeep

First Bowkill of the year.  35 yards while hunting on the ground.  The monkey is now off my back.


----------



## Joe r

got that sucker rite in the neck!!!! i guess we can come to your house an have dinner now!
good going rj thanks for the pics


----------



## 93yj242

congrats on the kill, i cannot wait untill rifle season to open up!!


----------



## yelper43

Congrats on getting one on the ground!


----------



## georgia sportsman

Congrats on the kill.  I still have not seen a deer yet.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats RJ!


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> got that sucker rite in the neck!!!! i guess we can come to your house an have dinner now!
> good going rj thanks for the pics



Actually I shot that deer too far back and she was gut shot.  Took a while to find her.


----------



## CBASS

Congrats on breaking the ice Bill !!!


----------



## nwgahunter

Saweet!!


----------



## superman1275

everone in camp seen deer all wknd on pigeon several does were killed i seen deer every time i was in the woods, and seen a bachelor group of 3 good bucks but never got a chance to sling an arrow if you can find acorns the deer are there no doubt


----------



## Inthegarge

Congrats Rusty...............didn't get to go this week as I had 2 vehicles down....But I'll be there next week..Have several pictures of bucks eating acorns all around my favorite satd.... Kill one there every year...hope this year is no different..


----------



## RustyJeep

Hunted yesterday from 12:30 til dark and didn't see a deer.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Congrats on the nice doe.  Looks like a good size body.


----------



## RustyJeep

Hunted today at John's Mountain.  No deer seen but saw some good sign.


----------



## AJLBucks

Got a late start scouting this year. Two reasons, the heat we have had and just very busy.  Anyway I put out a camera over some yellow acorns  a week ago. I have hunted this land all my life and pretty much know where the deer move. From Sunday to Saturday did not get a pic, but from Sat.night to this morning got 85 pics. All being bucks, 1 decent 8 and 1 good 8, the rest are small (one is a basket 8). Got my motor running though. Can't wait for opening of gun since I'm not a stick slanger. Good luck to all.


----------



## Joe r

going to get together and have lunch this week in lafayette
for all us  walker co. hunters
around 1:30  thursday all that can make it ring in!
i forget the name of the place r.j. can tell you


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> going to get together and have lunch this week in lafayette
> for all us  walker co. hunters
> around 1:30  thursday all that can make it ring in!
> i forget the name of the place r.j. can tell you



CJ's on South Main
Don't forget to wear your camo!

Messed up this evening with a shooter buck.  I accidentally bumped my release before I was ready to shoot and lost  my arrow and broadhead.  Good news is nobody was hurt and the deer ran about 20 yards and settled back down and started eating again.  never knew I was there.


----------



## Inthegarge

Joe r said:


> going to get together and have lunch this week in lafayette
> for all us  walker co. hunters
> around 1:30  thursday all that can make it ring in!
> i forget the name of the place r.j. can tell you



I plan to be there....................RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Inthegarge said:


> I plan to be there....................RW



Yep, me too.


----------



## superman1275

shot a nice 8 pointer last sunday morning and never found it hit high shoulder and think i hit the opposite side leg didnt get a pass thru but broke off 12 inches of arrow in him, trailed him for 4 hours and quit bleeding i needed a dog


----------



## Joe r

superman1275 said:


> shot a nice 8 pointer last sunday morning and never found it hit high shoulder and think i hit the opposite side leg didnt get a pass thru but broke off 12 inches of arrow in him, trailed him for 4 hours and quit bleeding i needed a dog


man i hate it when that happens thats bow huntin!


----------



## RustyJeep

superman1275 said:


> shot a nice 8 pointer last sunday morning and never found it hit high shoulder and think i hit the opposite side leg didnt get a pass thru but broke off 12 inches of arrow in him, trailed him for 4 hours and quit bleeding i needed a dog



I got a dog.  next time you need to call me.  423-504-6012
As long as there is blood on the ground, he usually finds them.
I don't charge anything but the dog says he needs a little gas money.


----------



## adamj

got some meat for the freezer and my first with a bow.


----------



## superman1275

RustyJeep said:


> I got a dog.  next time you need to call me.  423-504-6012
> As long as there is blood on the ground, he usually finds them.
> I don't charge anything but the dog says he needs a little gas money.



dang man its a little late now but i will deff save your number in my phone


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats on the doe adamj...!


----------



## godawgsrw

Way to go Adam!  Hunter looks lik he's taking the credit for dad! That boy's gonna be a force to reckon with in the woods. Such a fun age!  Congrats again.


----------



## CBASS

Congrats Adam


----------



## jmcrae1

Nice doe pinker


----------



## tellis88

Pigeon mtn deer


----------



## Joe r

tellis88 said:


> Pigeon mtn deer


way to go guys!to many deer on that mtn.!!


----------



## Joe r

adamj said:


> got some meat for the freezer and my first with a bow.


nice doe adam! i can smell it cooking from here!


----------



## Inthegarge

Looks like things are heating up....................Hope it that way tomorrow..... Here's a Buck that's seen better days....3 years ago I saw him and almost fell out of the tree.. but couldn't get his attention...


----------



## RustyJeep

Got to hunt a couple hours this evening and saw a couple foxes just before dark.  

Congrats on everyone's deer!


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe says this buck is 2 1/2.  I say 1 1/2.  What do y'all think?


----------



## RustyJeep

Inthegarge said:


> Looks like things are heating up....................Hope it that way tomorrow..... Here's a Buck that's seen better days....3 years ago I saw him and almost fell out of the tree.. but couldn't get his attention...
> View attachment 623212



That guy might be 3 full bags of meat at the processor.


----------



## Inthegarge

Well, I blew it....10:30 Saturday I had a 8 pt, 6pt and 2 4pt come by my tree.. Misjudged the 8pt and shot over his back,,,,,He was 10yrds and I thought 20....Would have been my earliest & biggest bow Buck to date....Oh well at least I saw deer....Any one get one this weekend ??


----------



## Joe r

hahahahah thats funny to me, not to you
sure do hate to hear that! are you still a Proud Granddad?
that bow hunting is T-O-U-G-H-!!!
come on 10-15-11
you guys have a good day


----------



## WalkerStalker

*Make your move punk!*

All I have been getting on my camera is raccoons and a few does until this morning and this small spike came around.  I thought this was a neat pic.  A little disappointed that no shooters have shown up.... but it's still early.  RW why don't you scare some of your bucks south my direction  .
By the way, congrats to all who have harvested deer.
Can't wait to see what is taken during gun season.


----------



## Inthegarge

WalkerStalker said:


> All I have been getting on my camera is raccoons and a few does until this morning and this small spike came around.  I thought this was a neat pic.  A little disappointed that no shooters have shown up.... but it's still early.  RW why don't you scare some of your bucks south my direction  .
> By the way, congrats to all who have harvested deer.
> Can't wait to see what is taken during gun season.



Walker, I have more than my share of spikes....Let me know I will gladly let you wack one.....RW


----------



## brashearb

Inthegarge said:


> Walker, I have more than my share of spikes....Let me know I will gladly let you wack one.....RW



I will take one off your hands. Heck for a first kill I would take anything..


----------



## Joe r

anybody hunting this week?


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> anybody hunting this week?



I hunted a couple hours Monday evening.  Been working the rest of the time this week.


----------



## nwgahunter

I wished I was going Saturday!


----------



## RustyJeep

Went this afternoon and found a few new rubs.  Didnt see any deer though..  I think they stay in the thick stuff on these really windy days.


----------



## Inthegarge

Just go back from Nashville so I won't be able to hunt till Friday....Can't wait for the 31st when I RETIRE !!!!  Did put burlap on new ladder stand and check to see they are hitting the foodplots.... Hope the 8 comes back by and I will wack him with my new bow...


----------



## Joe r

your rite hard to see one on a windy day
this cool weather is going to make for a early rut this year i think.


----------



## Joe r

Inthegarge said:


> Just go back from Nashville so I won't be able to hunt till Friday....Can't wait for the 31st when I RETIRE !!!!  Did put burlap on new ladder stand and check to see they are hitting the foodplots.... Hope the 8 comes back by and I will wack him with my new bow...


what kind of bow did you get?


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> your rite hard to see one on a windy day
> this cool weather is going to make for a early rut this year i think.



Good.  Maybe we can have some rutting activity during our Northern zone hunting season this year!


----------



## Inthegarge

*New Bow*



Joe r said:


> what kind of bow did you get?



It's a Bowtech two cam.....can't remember the name at the moment....Old Timers !!!  Can't wait to get my hands on it....


----------



## WalkerStalker

I had a little free time this morning and thought I would run a few rounds through my 30-06 to make needed adjustments to the scope.  First shot with the 30-06 didn't go so good.  In an attempt to minimize movement and maximize accruacy, I rested the barrel on a backpack on a table and mistakenly took a light grip on the rifle.  After the twinkling lights went away I was wiping blood from my forehead. .  Now I have a nice pop-knot between the eyes.  Won't do that again.   I must have forgot how hard that thing kicks!  Nevertheless, my windage is spot on but the elevation is off.  I am hitting 2.5-3" high at 50 yards.
 O.K. here's a question....Since there is not a 200yard range nearby that I know of, and the shooting spot at Shinbone Ridge Rd is 50-60 yrds, If you want to be hitting zero at 200, where should you hit the target at 50?  Any thoughts?  I'm thinking about 3/4" high....


----------



## bunn81

I know with mine, I try to be an inch high at 100.  This puts me pretty much dead on at 200.  If you could get over to the range at Johns mtn you could try that.  If not, I would shoot for 1.25-1.50 at 50.  Just my .02.  Hope this helps.
Good luck


----------



## Joe r

WalkerStalker said:


> I had a little free time this morning and thought I would run a few rounds through my 30-06 to make needed adjustments to the scope.  First shot with the 30-06 didn't go so good.  In an attempt to minimize movement and maximize accruacy, I rested the barrel on a backpack on a table and mistakenly took a light grip on the rifle.  After the twinkling lights went away I was wiping blood from my forehead. .  Now I have a nice pop-knot between the eyes.  Won't do that again.   I must have forgot how hard that thing kicks!  Nevertheless, my windage is spot on but the elevation is off.  I am hitting 2.5-3" high at 50 yards.
> O.K. here's a question....Since there is not a 200yard range nearby that I know of, and the shooting spot at Shinbone Ridge Rd is 50-60 yrds, If you want to be hitting zero at 200, where should you hit the target at 50?  Any thoughts?  I'm thinking about 3/4" high....


get the ammo your going to be hunting with and fine a place to shoot at 100 yards


----------



## nwgahunter

WalkerStalker said:


> I had a little free time this morning and thought I would run a few rounds through my 30-06 to make needed adjustments to the scope.  First shot with the 30-06 didn't go so good.  In an attempt to minimize movement and maximize accruacy, I rested the barrel on a backpack on a table and mistakenly took a light grip on the rifle.  After the twinkling lights went away I was wiping blood from my forehead. .  Now I have a nice pop-knot between the eyes.  Won't do that again.   I must have forgot how hard that thing kicks!  Nevertheless, my windage is spot on but the elevation is off.  I am hitting 2.5-3" high at 50 yards.
> O.K. here's a question....Since there is not a 200yard range nearby that I know of, and the shooting spot at Shinbone Ridge Rd is 50-60 yrds, If you want to be hitting zero at 200, where should you hit the target at 50?  Any thoughts?  I'm thinking about 3/4" high....



Go to John's Mountain rifle range(100 yds). I think it costs $5 to park and use. Go about 2:00 pm though because it gets busy. Also, find someone that is a member of the Chattanooga Rifle Club in Chattanooga. I am putting my name on the waiting list this year.


----------



## Inthegarge

*What do you make of this ??*

Found this today while dropping off ladder stands. Is right on my 4 wheeler trail to the back of the property. It is also 100yrds from my big foodplot...........Too early ??


----------



## jsvan

*sight in*

walkerstalker go here and choose you load will put you very close remember every weapon shoots different depending on twist, barrel lenght, height of sight, sight plane, enviromentals


----------



## jsvan

*sight in*

ops for got link http://ballisticscalculator.winchester.com/


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Inthegarge:  That is a nice buck rub.  Put a camera on it and let us see if he comes back


----------



## WalkerStalker

jsvan said:


> ops for got link http://ballisticscalculator.winchester.com/



Thanks for the feedback. JSVAN, just so happens I found that site a couple of days ago and it was very helpful.  I printed off charts for zeroing at 100 and can't wait to visit the range at Johns Mtn.  I also found an instructional video explaining MOA (minutes of angle) and how that relates to adjusting a scope at any given distance.  So, we'll see how it goes at the range.

Went to the property today to check on things.  Starting to see some white oak acorns on the ground.
I found a 12 foot piece of vinyl siding and some plywood pieces that were deposited on top of the ridge I hunt.... thinking it came from the tornado that hit Trenton.

RW....I expect you will have a good season.  Nice looking rub.


----------



## Inthegarge

Walker, could be debris from Chatt Valley.....whole lot of damage there also.....RW


----------



## superman1275

hope the wind is not as bad this weekend as it was last weekend, bout blew me out of the tree! made hunting hard


----------



## Depthfinder

This may be a touch off subject, but I was coming home from work last week heading south down Hwy 151 from Ringgold and seen pigs running loose and rooting up the groud in somebody's yard.  This was between County Line Road and Hwy 95, on the West side of the road.  It looked like a big multi-colored sow with 3-4 piglets.  I keep saying that they are most likely someones pets, but why would they be rooting up the ground?  Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## nwgahunter

Depthfinder said:


> This may be a touch off subject, but I was coming home from work last week heading south down Hwy 151 from Ringgold and seen pigs running loose and rooting up the groud in somebody's yard.  This was between County Line Road and Hwy 95, on the West side of the road.  It looked like a big multi-colored sow with 3-4 piglets.  I keep saying that they are most likely someones pets, but why would they be rooting up the ground?  Does anyone have any thoughts?




If you think that is something I have multiple trail cam pics of two dillers at the foot of Lookout Mountain.


----------



## nwgahunter

Depthfinder said:


> This may be a touch off subject, but I was coming home from work last week heading south down Hwy 151 from Ringgold and seen pigs running loose and rooting up the groud in somebody's yard.  This was between County Line Road and Hwy 95, on the West side of the road.  It looked like a big multi-colored sow with 3-4 piglets.  I keep saying that they are most likely someones pets, but why would they be rooting up the ground?  Does anyone have any thoughts?



I also heard that some jerk released some hogs on NF land at the top of Taylor's Ridge off of 136


----------



## Inthegarge

*New Bow  accurate and quiet*

Here's a picture of my new bow.....I thought the old one was quiet.... Wow what a difference.... Also a pict of the first 30yd group out of the box....


----------



## Joe r

nice bow
groups great to!
im still waiting on this weekend for b/p season


----------



## Joe r

nwgahunter said:


> I also heard that some jerk released some hogs on NF land at the top of Taylor's Ridge off of 136


i seen hogs on taylors ridge 25 years ago


----------



## mformica

Joe r said:


> i seen hogs on taylors ridge 25 years ago



I believe there was a hog farm right near Taylors Ridge about 20 years ago.  Not sure if its still there.

Would love to find some hogs to kill.


----------



## nwgahunter

Joe r said:


> i seen hogs on taylors ridge 25 years ago



I seems like it was 3 or so years ago I heard about this.


----------



## RustyJeep

Don't forget your orange vests tommorrow!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

RustyJeep said:


> Don't forget your orange vests tommorrow!



I've done that a few times over the years.......


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Don't forget your orange vests tommorrow!



I got quarter mile from the house and had to turn around and get mine.


----------



## RustyJeep

How's this Thursday sound for a lunch?


----------



## Inthegarge

Sorry, will be in Atl picking up a rifle......


----------



## RustyJeep

Maybe we will try for next  Thursday.


----------



## Inthegarge

Might work fr me....It is the last day of work before I Retire.....Wah Hoo  !!!


----------



## nwgahunter

*Walker County aliens!!*

I mentioned that I had photos before of dillers in Walker County. I got them off the camera this weekend finally. After getting the pictures I started paying a bit more attention when I am in the woods and they are rooting around pretty good.

I just can't believe they have made it this far north!


----------



## Inthegarge

That's great................. now we have another worthless critter to deal with............ It will give us more targets to aim at     LOL


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> That's great................. now we have another worthless critter to deal with............ It will give us more targets to aim at     LOL



I've seen sign spread out around 75 acres so far. All of it at the base of the mountain and on a small ridge before the base.


----------



## RustyJeep

Congrats goes to 12 year old Justin Owens who goes to LaFayette Middle School.  This was Justin's first buck and had a very eventful morning.  He even got to see 2 young bucks sparring.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congratulations to Justin. 
Spent the morning in the tree at the foot of Pigeon Mtn. but didn't see anything except a fox squirrel and woodpeckers.  Went by our property on Lookout to check the camera and make sure the feeder was empty.  I was happy to see this guy show up.    Hope I get to see him in person.


----------



## 93yj242

congrats on a successful hunt! im sure he will remember that moment for the rest of his life!!! my season is about to start when i walk out the door here in a few.  good luck to everyone and be safe


----------



## Inthegarge

Great job Justin !!!!!!  Always nice to see another hunter in the making..........


----------



## Joe r

Congrats to justin!
I hunted about all day on taylors an didin see a thing
come home went to the store an 6 standing on side of the road,hahahahah


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Got one this morning about 8 oclock. He was working his way along the top of a hardwood ridge.


----------



## RustyJeep

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Got one this morning about 8 oclock. He was working his way along the top of a hardwood ridge.



That deer has some character.  Congrats.  I stayed in the bed this morning.  Looks like if the weather stays right we could have a great season this year with an earlier than usual rut.


----------



## WalkerStalker

NGaMtnHunter, that is a nice buck!


----------



## CBASS

Congrats to the young man on his deer and congrats ngamtnhunter on a fine looking buck.


----------



## yelper43

My buddy laid the smack down on a hoss today just outside of Lafayette


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats to your buddy, thats a NICE buck!


----------



## Joe r

man o man that ngamtnhunter is the man!!!
thats a great buck
can i go huntin with you tomoo?
i can be over early to help you drink up some of
 that black coffee to!


----------



## Joe r

yelper43 said:


> My buddy laid the smack down on a hoss today just outside of Lafayette


nice buck!


----------



## 93yj242

nice bucks everyone congrats to all!! all i seen was enough squirrels to fill a few crock pots with dumplins..


----------



## AJLBucks

Anybody else see any rut activity already? I had 3 does come through and 20 minutes later a 6 pointer came through with his nose on the ground zig zagging their trail. I couldn't get him to stop to get a look at him. I know him from my trail cam pics though. Will be a good one next year or for my daughter this year. My neighbor found 5 scrapes yesterday about 300 yards away.   

My other neighbor took his daughter and she killed a pie bald spike. Her first deer ever and she is still smiling. Nothing like seeing a happy kid with their first kill.


----------



## nwgahunter

Congrats to everyone! Looks like it was a great opening morning. I was surprised at the lack of shots though with it being such a great morning. I ended up shooting a doe at 10:30.

What time did everyone else see deer?


----------



## RustyJeep

AJLBucks said:


> Anybody else see any rut activity already? I had 3 does come through and 20 minutes later a 6 pointer came through with his nose on the ground zig zagging their trail. I couldn't get him to stop to get a look at him. I know him from my trail cam pics though. Will be a good one next year or for my daughter this year. My neighbor found 5 scrapes yesterday about 300 yards away.
> 
> My other neighbor took his daughter and she killed a pie bald spike. Her first deer ever and she is still smiling. Nothing like seeing a happy kid with their first kill.



We've been seeing scrapes and rubs since about the 3rd week of bow season this year.  I hope the weather cooperates the rest of the season.  The bucks are still traveling in bachelor groups for the most part right now but I've seen a few sparring already.  Below are some pics from yesterday evening's hunt.


----------



## AJLBucks

RustyJeep said:


> We've been seeing scrapes and rubs since about the 3rd week of bow season this year.  I hope the weather cooperates the rest of the season.  The bucks are still traveling in bachelor groups for the most part right now but I've seen a few sparring already.  Below are some pics from yesterday evening's hunt.



Good pics!  The bach group at my place has busted up.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

nwgahunter said:


> Congrats to everyone! Looks like it was a great opening morning. I was surprised at the lack of shots though with it being such a great morning. I ended up shooting a doe at 10:30.
> 
> What time did everyone else see deer?



I didnt hear but about 6 shots saturday morning and none sunday morning. It surprised me too, cause it use to sound like a war around here on opening weekend.


----------



## Joe r

had to look at a job this morning
got in my stand at 11:00 got down at 530 
an had a look around
some very fresh rubs an one fresh pawin
off work tomoo,, note to self be in tree before daylite
things is lookin good!
hope we all get a nice one this year!


----------



## godawgsrw

Great deer! Congrats guys.  Love the split brow tine.
Love the tree stand pics Rusty.


----------



## Joe r

i kill a little spike buck this morning
so got some meat in the freeze
the big one is still out there!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Joe r said:


> i kill a little spike buck this morning
> so got some meat in the freeze
> the big one is still out there!



Congrats Joe, always good to put some meat in the freezer. 

Stay after that big'un........


----------



## jinx0760

*Peavine Creek Buck*

I went on a 1 hr scout before work today, looking for good stand locations.  Saw this fellow come down to the pond to get a drink.  Biggest deer I've taken off my dad's farm.  Weighed him before dressing at Lake Howard Processing, 200 lbs even.  He had handful's of fat and was full of white oak acorns.


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> I went on a 1 hr scout before work today, looking for good stand locations.  Saw this fellow come down to the pond to get a drink.  Biggest deer I've taken off my dad's farm.  Weighed him before dressing at Lake Howard Processing, 200 lbs even.  He had handful's of fat and was full of white oak acorns.



Very nice! Congrats man! I like the No 1 as well. What caliber?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats, his a nice'un!...


----------



## jinx0760

It's a .270 I picked up used.  This deer stinks from 30 feet.  At the processor he was the only one really in rut, the other small bucks brought in hadn't gotten as stinky yet.


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> It's a .270 I picked up used.  This deer stinks from 30 feet.  At the processor he was the only one really in rut, the other small bucks brought in hadn't gotten as stinky yet.



I had one back in the day in 6mm. I enjoyed it. Congrats again!


----------



## Joe r

nice buck!,looks like that#1 put the smack down on him.
how wide was he?
congrats!!


----------



## WalkerStalker

Way to go Jinx!  Nice buck.


----------



## CBASS

Congrats jinx!!


----------



## nwgahunter

My buddy went by Lake Howard today and dropped off a 6-pointer and called me to tell me about the two big 8-pointers in there. He said "One of them had dark horns and was huge!" I am assuming it was yours. Congrats again.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Congrats on a real good looking buck.  Extra good weight and great looking rack.


----------



## jinx0760

Thanks to all of you for the congratulations.  I haven't got the measurements yet, on his spread.  He' s not a monster horned deer-he just a really fat belly and rump.  My problem now is my wife thinks the season is over and my Missouri trip isn't needed!  I've always caught the rut after Thanksgiving for a buck, then sorta coast to the end of the season.  I am gonna have to come up with some more reasons to hunt....


----------



## RustyJeep

jinx0760 said:


> Thanks to all of you for the congratulations.  I haven't got the measurements yet, on his spread.  He' s not a monster horned deer-he just a really fat belly and rump.  My problem now is my wife thinks the season is over and my Missouri trip isn't needed!  I've always caught the rut after Thanksgiving for a buck, then sorta coast to the end of the season.  I am gonna have to come up with some more reasons to hunt....



You still have one more big buck tag!!


----------



## Joe r

Im sure your the boss at your house
and a lot smarter than any woman
and with a little more fat belly and  big rump talk
around the house you may have all 
the hunting time  you need


----------



## nwgahunter

God Bless everyone in the morning! Don't forget your orange and wear your safety belt!


----------



## jinx0760

*Wiser words were never spoken...*



Joe r said:


> Im sure your the boss at your house
> and a lot smarter than any woman
> and with a little more fat belly and  big rump talk
> around the house you may have all
> the hunting time  you need


----------



## zagnut12

Tough morning didnt see anything. But there is an abundance of rubs,and found a few new fresh scrapes.


----------



## AJLBucks

I took my seven year old with me last Saturday evening. When we got there I saw two guys riding a fourwheeler on our property line. They were in regular clothes and carrying a rifle. Today my neighbor told me that there was a blind set up next to his, four wheeler tracks everywhere, and empty beer cans in that blind. I go check my camera today and on my way out I find a beer can in the woods (the color had not faded so I know it was recent). This is what I found on my camera. Notice the time. One pick is of the poachers/tresspassers/sleezeballs and the other is of me and my daughter 15 minutes later. No wonder we didn't see any deer and I have only seen 2 since then. I was getting about 20 pics a day up till 2 weeks ago. The one in the back rents from my neighbor. Do I go to him, neighbor, or game warden?


----------



## jinx0760

Let's see....willfull trespassing, alcohol while hunting, no orange,  no consideration of others or their property.............the safety of you and your daughter.  I say go to the game warden, or get a sheriff's deputy to visit them at home............They shouldn't hold you reponsible, you're just protecting your family!


----------



## Inthegarge

AJ, call the GW and show him your evidence......I may know who they are already...  If you need any help let me know  RW


----------



## Joe r

jinx0760 said:


> Let's see....willfull trespassing, alcohol while hunting, no orange,  no consideration of others or their property.............the safety of you and your daughter.  I say go to the game warden, or get a sheriff's deputy to visit them at home............They shouldn't hold you reponsible, you're just protecting your family!


x2


----------



## nwgahunter

AJLBucks said:


> I took my seven year old with me last Saturday evening. When we got there I saw two guys riding a fourwheeler on our property line. They were in regular clothes and carrying a rifle. Today my neighbor told me that there was a blind set up next to his, four wheeler tracks everywhere, and empty beer cans in that blind. I go check my camera today and on my way out I find a beer can in the woods (the color had not faded so I know it was recent). This is what I found on my camera. Notice the time. One pick is of the poachers/tresspassers/sleezeballs and the other is of me and my daughter 15 minutes later. No wonder we didn't see any deer and I have only seen 2 since then. I was getting about 20 pics a day up till 2 weeks ago. The one in the back rents from my neighbor. Do I go to him, neighbor, or game warden?



You know where they are...what they are doing..and you know it is wrong...It doesn't sound like they care where they hunt or how they hunt. If the situation was a bit different I would go straight to them but with alcohol involved you never know what you are going to show up and find..Go to the GW with the proof. 

Josh doesn't live too far away and I'd just go to his house with the pics and a statement from your neighbor as well.


----------



## nwgahunter

zagnut12 said:


> Tough morning didnt see anything. But there is an abundance of rubs,and found a few new fresh scrapes.



They were moving all over the place for us on Saturday. I saw 3 does and a spike and my buddy saw 5 does and a spike.

I've been seeing deer all over Dietz road the last couple of days as well. This am I saw a buck running across the driving range and saw a buck yesterday standing beside a bush right before you get to Cowboy's. He was eating some of that grass they put up recently from the construction.


----------



## AJLBucks

nwgahunter said:


> You know where they are...what they are doing..and you know it is wrong...It doesn't sound like they care where they hunt or how they hunt. If the situation was a bit different I would go straight to them but with alcohol involved you never know what you are going to show up and find..Go to the GW with the proof.
> 
> Josh doesn't live too far away and I'd just go to his house with the pics and a statement from your neighbor as well.



I decided that I would confront the guy in the camo. He works and rents from our neighbor(land owner) and take this info to the landowner as well. If that doesn't resolve the problem I will go to DNR. I have already sent Josh a message on FB so he knows what's up. Thanks for your suggestions.(I chose this route because we have a good relationship with the landowner and he will put a stop to it)


----------



## nwgahunter

AJLBucks said:


> I decided that I would confront the guy in the camo. He works and rents from our neighbor(land owner) and take this info to the landowner as well. If that doesn't resolve the problem I will go to DNR. I have already sent Josh a message on FB so he knows what's up. Thanks for your suggestions.(I chose this route because we have a good relationship with the landowner and he will put a stop to it)



Sounds good to me! I guess he thought hunting privledges were included with the rental


----------



## Inthegarge

Deer were moving this morning..... I almost wasn't.... A new tree has decided to fall on the 4 wheeler trail....when I was riding in it snuck up on me..... I ducked but a limb smacked me across the nose and I didn't think it would ever stop bleeding....... Finally made it into the stand....Shot a Doe at 8:15 and had Deer all around all morning...Got tired so at 10:30 I shot another Doe and got down...


----------



## zagnut12

Wish i was havin that prob. deer sign everywhere. Just one thing missing.THE DEER. Theyll come just havent figured out this new property im hunting. Just got permission to hunt it week before season kinda huntin it on the fly.


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> Deer were moving this morning..... I almost wasn't.... A new tree has decided to fall on the 4 wheeler trail....when I was riding in it snuck up on me..... I ducked but a limb smacked me across the nose and I didn't think it would ever stop bleeding....... Finally made it into the stand....Shot a Doe at 8:15 and had Deer all around all morning...Got tired so at 10:30 I shot another Doe and got down...



If I could be in the woods everyday this week I would. Awesome chill in the mornings.


----------



## AJLBucks

Problem solved. The guy was apologetic and embarrassed from being caught. Claimed he didin't know he was on our land(must have figured it out when he walked by my stand) I am sure it won't be a problem again. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Inthegarge

AJ, great to hear !!!  Now let the hunting begin...............


----------



## nwgahunter

AJLBucks said:


> Problem solved. The guy was apologetic and embarrassed from being caught. Claimed he didin't know he was on our land(must have figured it out when he walked by my stand) I am sure it won't be a problem again. Thanks for your suggestions.



Glad it all worked out!


----------



## WalkerStalker

Fellas, I had an awesome morning in the stand!  Even though I didn't bring home a deer it was exciting.  I heard a lot of movement as I was climbing up the tree around 6:00 and around 7:50 they started moving down the ridge to my back.  I stood up to turn around and watched several deer moving toward me.  A few minutes later the small spike and a doe came walking within 5 feet of the tree I was in.   I had dropped some Tinks 69 on the ground and the spike's nose was working overtime.  There were two more does above me about 20 yards but I noticed a bush being thrashed around but could not see clearly what was doing it.  I held off on the ones I could easily shoot to see if a larger buck would cruze in.  Doe winded me and blew her brains out but didn't run off and the others didn't seem to be concerned and hung around.  They all walked off but about 30 minutes later they came back.  This time 2 spikes and 5 does.  Again a doe winded me and blew like crazy but the others didn't spook.  She settled down and went about her business.  I still held off knowing that I'll have several more chances to take my pick.  Things got quiet 'bout 10:30 so I headed to the truck.  I tried to get video with my cell phone but it turned out blurry.  What A Day!


----------



## roll tide09

bucks are on fire in catoosa county! chasing does like crazy.


----------



## gray bomber

Hey everyone. I'm new on here and wanted to introduce my self here on the Walker co. board also. I live in Chickamuga. I hunted for years but stopped to focus on Bass fishing and my sons sports. He is now 9 and has started wanting to hunt some so i'm trying to get back into it. As of now all I have to hunt is public land and hunted piegon adult/child with no luck. We will keep on and cross paths with one soon i'm sure. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Joe r

*welcome aborad*



gray bomber said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new on here and wanted to introduce my self here on the Walker co. board also. I live in Chickamuga. I hunted for years but stopped to focus on Bass fishing and my sons sports. He is now 9 and has started wanting to hunt some so i'm trying to get back into it. As of now all I have to hunt is public land and hunted piegon adult/child with no luck. We will keep on and cross paths with one soon i'm sure. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


looks like you got that bass fishin down patjoe the plumber


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

gray bomber said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new on here and wanted to introduce my self here on the Walker co. board also. I live in Chickamuga. I hunted for years but stopped to focus on Bass fishing and my sons sports. He is now 9 and has started wanting to hunt some so i'm trying to get back into it. As of now all I have to hunt is public land and hunted piegon adult/child with no luck. We will keep on and cross paths with one soon i'm sure. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.



Welcome and good luck to you and your son.

I'm with Joe, looks like you got the bass fish'n figured out. Nice fish!


----------



## Joe r

got up a tree nice an early this morning about 8:05,hahahah
nothing to show for it!
got a phone call about 2:00 had to go put in a new water heater
2 more weeks doe,s will be in heat ,bucks are ready now but a little to early for the doe's
hunt all you can in nov.
are till the wife leaves home whatever comes first


----------



## RustyJeep

I got the crud so I've been out of the woods for a few days.  I'm thinking about getting in a stand around noon today.  I hear 2:00 has been a good time to be in the woods lately.


----------



## Joe r

i was in the woods on stand at 2:00 3 days this week an didin see a thing,so you didin hear it from me.
but the rut is not in full swing but when it is carry your lunch an stay all day if you can.


----------



## zagnut12

Had the crud since thursday found a huge freshly worked scrape lots of sign still no deer to be seen. Huntin white oaks,huntin white oaks with scraps rubs all kind of sign just no deer yet.


----------



## Joe r

how many deer have we killed so far on the walker co. thread this year?
1 for me


----------



## zagnut12

An by the way Rusty this crud sux laid in sat,but toughed it out this morning


----------



## zagnut12

A big fat 0 for me.


----------



## Inthegarge

3 Does to date............still looking for the first nice Buck.............


----------



## yelper43

I finally got one on the ground this evening its an 8 pointer with 17 inch outside spread. Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## CBASS

Congrats yelper!


----------



## nwgahunter

CBASS said:


> Congrats yelper!



No doubt! Looking good!


----------



## nwgahunter

One doe for me and a 6pt and a doe for my buddy


----------



## jinx0760

1- 8pt for me...........could've had some does last Wed......that's a nice buck from Yelper!


----------



## AJLBucks

yelper43 said:


> I finally got one on the ground this evening its an 8 pointer with 17 inch outside spread. Sorry for the bad picture.



Good one there!  I am toting a goose egg right now. Missed one opening day and didn't go this weekend. Went to the UGA game Saturday and had company yesterday. Woke up with the crud this morning. Hopefully it will be gone soon. Hunting Pigeon Thurs-Sat. Anybody else hunting pigeon this week?


----------



## yelper43

Thanks folks! He was by himself but he was stinking it up I dont think its gonna be much longer. The scrapes I have found have not been hit in the last few days. My buddys son shot a nice buck in chattooga county this evening. I think they are crusing for some hot does.


----------



## Depthfinder

2 does in Walker, 0 in Floyd so far for me.  I am covered up with 2.5 yr old bucks in Floyd Co.  I've seen about 12 deer down there, only 2 of em does in 3 trips.  Next year will be fun.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Nice buck Yelper!  
I took my first deer of the season this morning.  A nasty, skinny looking doe came down the ridge about 60-70 yrds from my stand.  20 minutes a very small doe came down behind her.  
Another half hour a third deer comes moving down in the exact same spot and this one I decide to take.  I grunted and it stopped dead still in some thick brush and looked around.  I looked through the binos and I was certain this was a nice doe. 
After it was down about 20 minutes I walked up on a 2" spike.  .  Oh well, it's meat in the freezer and it'll taste just as fine as a doe.  Just hate to waste a spot on my harvest record for a spike.  

His tarsal glands were not black and stinky.  Sorry no pics, my card was not in my cell phone and besides I wasn't all that excited about taking it's picture.


----------



## georgia sportsman

Good looking buck Yelper.  I have only killed 1 buck in Putnam Co. this year.  Hope to change that on Pigeon this week.


----------



## Joe r

*nice buck*



yelper43 said:


> I finally got one on the ground this evening its an 8 pointer with 17 inch outside spread. Sorry for the bad picture.


nice buck yelper! but your rite bad pic. hahaha try again


----------



## Joe r

*football*



AJLBucks said:


> Good one there!  I am toting a goose egg right now. Missed one opening day and didn't go this weekend. Went to the UGA game Saturday and had company yesterday. Woke up with the crud this morning. Hopefully it will be gone soon. Hunting Pigeon Thurs-Sat. Anybody else hunting pigeon this week?


no deer on the football field?? whats up with that,,there ever where else


----------



## Joe r

*hang in*



zagnut12 said:


> A big fat 0 for me.


hang in there zagnut your get him!


----------



## 93yj242

another zero here. havent seen anything but tree rats! mixed it up today and went fishing


----------



## zagnut12

Very nice buck Yelper.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats Yelper, nice buck!!


----------



## superman1275

does the pigeon hunt start today or tomorrow? do they have the dates wrong in the book?


----------



## zagnut12

Not sure when pigeon hunt starts but if you see a guy on a mtn bike or some feller going camping you can ask him, Thayll no exactly when it is.


----------



## godawgsrw

Regs online say it opens tomorrow, ends Saturday, either sex last day only.  

Just 3 days this time I guess.


----------



## godawgsrw

Found this one Saturday.  His neck was incredibly swelled, tarsals black, junk in his horns - BUT he was with other bucks.  However... he's not with other bucks any more


----------



## WalkerStalker

godawgsrw said:


> Found this one Saturday.  His neck was incredibly swelled, tarsals black, junk in his horns - BUT he was with other bucks.  However... he's not with other bucks any more



Awesome Buck!  
Gonna be hunting Pigeon in the A.M.  Hope its a gonna be a good day.  Ya'll be safe.


----------



## Inthegarge

godawgsrw said:


> Found this one Saturday.  His neck was incredibly swelled, tarsals black, junk in his horns - BUT he was with other bucks.  However... he's not with other bucks any more



AW Rob, there you go bragging again.........  JK    Great looking deer.....Still not seeing much Rut sign around here...RW


----------



## yelper43

godawgsrw said:


> Found this one Saturday.  His neck was incredibly swelled, tarsals black, junk in his horns - BUT he was with other bucks.  However... he's not with other bucks any more



Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## nwgahunter

godawgsrw said:


> Found this one Saturday.  His neck was incredibly swelled, tarsals black, junk in his horns - BUT he was with other bucks.  However... he's not with other bucks any more



Very NICE!


----------



## Matthew Cabe

http://i39.tinypic.com/2iix4rd.png
my friends 1st ever buck WALKER county 11 pointer


----------



## Matthew Cabe

Depthfinder said:


> 2 does in Walker, 0 in Floyd so far for me.  I am covered up with 2.5 yr old bucks in Floyd Co.  I've seen about 12 deer down there, only 2 of em does in 3 trips.  Next year will be fun.



off subject but where u land that striper at?


----------



## nwgahunter

Matthew Cabe said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/2iix4rd.png
> my friends 1st ever buck WALKER county 11 pointer



Wow! Good for him. That's a great first buck!


----------



## nwgahunter

*Heading to Kentucky this afternoon for 4 days*

Heading to Kentucky this afternoon for 4 days of absolute all out rut hunting. The reports are looking really good. Will be hunting with bow tomorrow and then rifle through Monday. Here is the top of the hit list.What do you think he will score?


----------



## jinx0760

*Nice buck!*



godawgsrw said:


> Found this one Saturday.  His neck was incredibly swelled, tarsals black, junk in his horns - BUT he was with other bucks.  However... he's not with other bucks any more



What's that brute weigh?  Congratulations!


----------



## jinx0760

*Missouri!*

Heading out to south central Missouri for the opening day of gun season this evening!

The weather is going to be nice, but not really cool.  I have a feeling there is a big old mossy horned buck waiting on me?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

nwgahunter said:


> Heading to Kentucky this afternoon for 4 days of absolute all out rut hunting. The reports are looking really good. Will be hunting with bow tomorrow and then rifle through Monday. Here is the top of the hit list.What do you think he will score?





jinx0760 said:


> Heading out to south central Missouri for the opening day of gun season this evening!
> 
> The weather is going to be nice, but not really cool.  I have a feeling there is a big old mossy horned buck waiting on me?



Good luck to you both, hope ya'll bring back a nice'un!


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> Heading out to south central Missouri for the opening day of gun season this evening!
> 
> The weather is going to be nice, but not really cool.  I have a feeling there is a big old mossy horned buck waiting on me?



Good luck! I am headed to KY this afternoon. Bust one up!!

BTW, how did you talk your wife into it


----------



## nwgahunter

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Good luck to you both, hope ya'll bring back a nice'un!



Me too. Thanks NGMH!


----------



## AJLBucks

Went to Pigeon this morning. Didn't see squat and underestimated the chilly wind. I got pretty cool by 10:00. When I left at 11:30 only 2 had been checked in out of 410 hunters. I talked to a buddy of mine that shot a nice 8 at 9:00 and stayed in until 2:00. He saw 5 different bucks and they were all chasing. Tomorrow's forecast looks perfect. I plan on sticking it out as long as it takes. 
Good luck to everyone and be careful out there.


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

I am going to pigeon on sat. This will be the first hunt ever alone lets make it good.


----------



## zagnut12

Never had much luck up there on yhe Mtn. Last few times after 10:00 there was more mtn bikers than there was hunters.


----------



## CBASS

Congrats on a fine buck godawgsrw


----------



## Joe r

godawgsrw said:


> Found this one Saturday.  His neck was incredibly swelled, tarsals black, junk in his horns - BUT he was with other bucks.  However... he's not with other bucks any more


thats a nice one!!!


----------



## Inthegarge

Today didn't start out well.......4 wheeler wouldn't start when I got to the lease. Sooooo... I had to hunt the foodplot from the ladder stand....How a nice Buck come in just at sun up but he didn't like something and left before I could get a shot....At 8:00 had 3 does come in and I shot the big one.... Dressed right at 100 lbs.....We'll see how it goes Monday.....


----------



## Joe r

Inthegarge said:


> Today didn't start out well.......4 wheeler wouldn't start when I got to the lease. Sooooo... I had to hunt the foodplot from the ladder stand....How a nice Buck come in just at sun up but he didn't like something and left before I could get a shot....At 8:00 had 3 does come in and I shot the big one.... Dressed right at 100 lbs.....We'll see how it goes Monday.....


givein them does a hard time this year!


----------



## zagnut12

Had to work today at the neutron plant. (Sequoyah)But ill be in there in the morning.Hope the wind lays down for us good luck fellers,And a beleated THANK YOU to all you Veterans.From my family to yours I thank you.


----------



## superman1275

father-in-law killed this 7 pointer on pigeon this morning and my dad killed a big doe too not many shots this morning though


----------



## WalkerStalker

Hunted the foot of Pigeon (private property that borders the WMA) Thursday and today and didn't see a thing.  I did meet a hunter who had gotten disoriented and walked up on me as I was getting ready to head out.  Nice fella....said he didn't see a thing either.  Gonna try again tomorrow.
Congrats to the folks that got deer.


----------



## zagnut12

Had a good morning finally, Bucks chasing does everywhere. Shot a 6ptr bout 9:30 he was on a doe tight, shot the 6 an right behind him came a nice 8 never could get a beed on him.But, me and my buddy saw a total of 4 bucks and 6 does.My buddy lost a shirt tail on one. But all in all it was a good day for us in Walker Co.


----------



## zagnut12

How do you insert pics when i try it says inter URL ?


----------



## AJLBucks

superman1275 said:


> father-in-law killed this 7 pointer on pigeon this morning and my dad killed a big doe too not many shots this morning though



Congrats to them on their deer. I hunted the front side of pigeon yesterday and heard a minimum of 40 shots. Quit counting at 25.


----------



## WalkerStalker

zagnut12 said:


> Had a good morning finally, Bucks chasing does everywhere. Shot a 6ptr bout 9:30 he was on a doe tight, shot the 6 an right behind him came a nice 8 never could get a beed on him.But, me and my buddy saw a total of 4 bucks and 6 does.My buddy lost a shirt tail on one. But all in all it was a good day for us in Walker Co.



Glad some are seeing deer and good to hear that things are heating up.  Congrats on the 6 point. 
Three of us hunted the property on Pigeon and none of us saw a thing. Wind was rough!


----------



## hanglide4life

ditto what walkerstalker said, I sat from 5:30 to noon and didn't see anything near john's mt. today.


----------



## jmcrae1

*First Deer!*

Adam Jeffries son Hunter killed his first and second Deer at my house on Nov 13th They were 100 yards out in a food plot. I am glad I got to be a part of his first deer


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats to Hunter, looks like that boy's a good shot!


----------



## WalkerStalker

*Finally!*

Well, this was a good morning. I was just going to go replace the card in my camera and decided to carry my rifle with me....you know...just in case.  Turned out to be a good decision.  Not too long after getting into the woods this 3x4 buck came within striking distance of the 30-06.  Looked to be a good enough buck so down he went.  No monster but he sure did make me grin.


----------



## Inthegarge

Looks like we all struck out..........sat all morning where I have been seeing deer daily and not a one appeared....Mucho squirrels and chipmunks tho.................Oops spoke too soon.............Good job WalkerStalker...thought I heard you shoot this morning...


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Looks good to me, Congrats Walker!!


----------



## ONETREEDOG

November 2 2011 9:40 am


----------



## ONETREEDOG

200 hundred pound 5 1/2 old walker co. Munster


----------



## WalkerStalker

ONETREEDOG said:


> 200 hundred pound 5 1/2 old walker co. Munster



NICE BUCK!  Perfect shot placement too.

Thanks RW & NGaMtnHunter.


----------



## yelper43

Good bucks. Congrats! And congrats to Hunter also fine shootin'


----------



## ONETREEDOG

Thanks guys...hunted this property for three years,let young ones walk, planted food plots, the whole deal and finally paid off. By the way its a 23 acre piece of property... walker stalker, its nice to see you block them up for the recovery pic...lol


----------



## CBASS

Congrats guys on all the nice deer and a BIG CONGRATS to Hunter on his first 2 deer!


----------



## WalkerStalker

ONETREEDOG said:


> walker stalker, its nice to see you block them up for the recovery pic...lol



Yeah, there's blocks scattered about that property...don't know what for but they make good props.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

ONETREEDOG said:


> 200 hundred pound 5 1/2 old walker co. Munster



Congrats, nice buck!!


----------



## Joe r

WalkerStalker said:


> Well, this was a good morning. I was just going to go replace the card in my camera and decided to carry my rifle with me....you know...just in case.  Turned out to be a good decision.  Not too long after getting into the woods this 3x4 buck came within striking distance of the 30-06.  Looked to be a good enough buck so down he went.  No monster but he sure did make me grin.


thats a nice deer you dont fine to many that fall on a 8" block an get killed like that


----------



## Joe r

ONETREEDOG said:


> November 2 2011 9:40 am


nice one!!!!!


----------



## Joe r

jmcrae1 said:


> Adam Jeffries son Hunter killed his first and second Deer at my house on Nov 13th They were 100 yards out in a food plot. I am glad I got to be a part of his first deer


great to see kids in the woods!!


----------



## jinx0760

Windy in Missouri this year!  We had lows in the upper 50's and high's near 70, along with 25 mph wind gusts.  Our group of 4 ended up with 2 small bucks on the last day.  This is our 4th year to hunt Missouri, when the weather is cold the BIG deer play, when the weather is warm it makes for a quiet weekend....


----------



## Joe r

jinx0760 said:


> Windy in Missouri this year!  We had lows in the upper 50's and high's near 70, along with 25 mph wind gusts.  Our group of 4 ended up with 2 small bucks on the last day.  This is our 4th year to hunt Missouri, when the weather is cold the BIG deer play, when the weather is warm it makes for a quiet weekend....


sure hurts to go that far an not have a big,un on the tailgate to show off when you get home,better luck next year!!


----------



## AJLBucks

Been letting our farm settle for 3 weeks and planned on hunting this weekend and next week. Just got word that I have to work Saturday. I am very appreciative of my job but really wish I worked 100% for myself!!!


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> Windy in Missouri this year!  We had lows in the upper 50's and high's near 70, along with 25 mph wind gusts.  Our group of 4 ended up with 2 small bucks on the last day.  This is our 4th year to hunt Missouri, when the weather is cold the BIG deer play, when the weather is warm it makes for a quiet weekend....



I had same issue bro..Was in KY on Fridy with a bow. I witnessed 4 different chases and the only one that came into bow range was two 2 year olds chasing a doe. 

Saturday I only saw a 2 year old 8 point and 4 does. Then the wind set in and I saw two does from Sun morn to Mon morn. It was a disppointment because they were getting started but my friends should stack them this weekend.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Anybody ever hear how many deer was killed on Pigeon?


----------



## AJLBucks

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Anybody ever hear how many deer was killed on Pigeon?



I ran into a GW at a gas station Tuesday. He seemed to remember 82 checked in. The majority coming on Saturday. There were very few big deer killed. I watched them weigh and age a 6 1/2 yr old 8 point. He was huge. Huge body, heavy mass, decent spread. Surprisingly he only weighed 132 dressed. He looked like he would go at least 150. He also was not showing any signs of rut. And after talking to many hunters I think the ones chasing were young ones that didn't really know what was going on just yet. The older bucks should start very soon. And once again, I have to work Saturday morning and go to a wedding Saturday afternoon.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Thanks for the info AJL. I didnt even go over to Pigeon on the first hunt but plan to hunt the Dec hunt.


----------



## RustyJeep

Below is a pic of my hunting buddy's 11 pointer from Panola Mountain State Park.  Its said that this deer is 170+ gross and around 155 net  from the biologist who does the scoring for the Atlanta area.  I have 3 state park points for next year and don't want to go by myself.  Anyone else who wants to go next year and has 3 priority points can get in touch with me and we can apply together as party applications seem to get picked before individual ones.


----------



## nwgahunter

AJLBucks said:


> I ran into a GW at a gas station Tuesday. He seemed to remember 82 checked in. The majority coming on Saturday. There were very few big deer killed. I watched them weigh and age a 6 1/2 yr old 8 point. He was huge. Huge body, heavy mass, decent spread. Surprisingly he only weighed 132 dressed. He looked like he would go at least 150. He also was not showing any signs of rut. And after talking to many hunters I think the ones chasing were young ones that didn't really know what was going on just yet. The older bucks should start very soon. And once again, I have to work Saturday morning and go to a wedding Saturday afternoon.



I see the rut wide open in the middle of December. I've never seen hard rutting activity in our area this time of year. It usually gets started around Thanksgiving and then peaks the middle of Dec from what I've seen over 20 plus years.


----------



## nwgahunter

rustyjeep said:


> below is a pic of my hunting buddy's 11 pointer from panola mountain state park.  Its said that this deer is 170+ gross and around 155 net  from the biologist who does the scoring for the atlanta area.  I have 3 state park points for next year and don't want to go by myself.  Anyone else who wants to go next year and has 3 priority points can get in touch with me and we can apply together as party applications seem to get picked before individual ones.



wow!!


----------



## ONETREEDOG

My friend shot this buck sunday...


----------



## redhead423

*taylors ridge*

Has anyone been hunting the ridge? We have over the past few weekends.Have been seeing a few does but not many size bucks.Finding a lot of rubs and scarpes.Oh by the way did I mention I think I'm the only female hunter on that mountain. Any others let me no.
	
	




		PHP:


----------



## RustyJeep

Got the opportunity to hunt this morning.  The Lord has blessed me with a full morning of deer activity.  At 8 am I see some deer chasing.  At 9:30 I see a big buck in the field in front of me.  I keep watching for it to come in the way I expected to.  I hear all kinds of grunts and bleats behind me.  I count 25 does on the side of the ridge.  I look to my right and see a buck breed a doe.  I hope he enjoyed his last sexual encounter.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

'
Congrats RJ, sounds like you were in the hot spot this morning!
.
I didnt see nothen and like to have frooze, 23 degrees this morning when I walked out the door to go get in the stand.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Got the opportunity to hunt this morning.  The Lord has blessed me with a full morning of deer activity.  At 8 am I see some deer chasing.  At 9:30 I see a big buck in the field in front of me.  I keep watching for it to come in the way I expected to.  I hear all kinds of grunts and bleats behind me.  I count 25 does on the side of the ridge.  I look to my right and see a buck breed a doe.  I hope he enjoyed his last sexual encounter.



Wow...That was one serious morning!! Congrats RJ!


----------



## Inthegarge

Rusty, you got wayyyyyyyyyyyy to many deer...Send some our way..................   LOL  RW


----------



## Joe r

RustyJeep said:


> Got the opportunity to hunt this morning.  The Lord has blessed me with a full morning of deer activity.  At 8 am I see some deer chasing.  At 9:30 I see a big buck in the field in front of me.  I keep watching for it to come in the way I expected to.  I hear all kinds of grunts and bleats behind me.  I count 25 does on the side of the ridge.  I look to my right and see a buck breed a doe.  I hope he enjoyed his last sexual encounter.


25 DOES!!I AUNT SEEN 25 DOES TOGETHER IN 10 YEARS GOOD KILL BILL


----------



## jmcrae1

Nice Deer guys! That is a big buck Anthony!


----------



## ONETREEDOG

Thanks jake..i was blessed with opprotunity. It was all i could do to get him in the back at that explorer by myself..


----------



## Inthegarge

ONETREEDOG said:


> Thanks jake..i was blessed with opprotunity. It was all i could do to get him in the back at that explorer by myself..



Knowing you I find that hard to believe....................LOL   should have got your sorry husband out of bed to help !!!

Congrats    RW


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congrats on the buck RJ.


----------



## RustyJeep

Thanks guys.  There is nothing like a great day in the woods.


----------



## Joe r

redhead423 said:


> Has anyone been hunting the ridge? We have over the past few weekends.Have been seeing a few does but not many size bucks.Finding a lot of rubs and scarpes.Oh by the way did I mention I think I'm the only female hunter on that mountain. Any others let me no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:


me an a friend of mine from dahlonega hunted on the ridge opening morning and seen some real good rubs but we didin kill any thing,,i no of 1 good buck an 3 small ones where you go across on 136 been killed this year


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> 25 DOES!!I AUNT SEEN 25 DOES TOGETHER IN 10 YEARS GOOD KILL BILL



After yesterday, I have decided to thin out a few of those does.  Do you think it will hurt if I take out about 6?  It seems like we have a good population of young bucks on the farm but I think doe to buck ratio is 2 to 1.  Not more than 3 to 1 I would think.  QDMA says it needs to be 1 to 1 to see a more intense rut.  If I see more intense rutting activity than I saw yesterday I might need some meds to calm me down.


----------



## jinx0760

*Chasing like crazy*

Had 2 young bucks chasing every doe in the area at daybreak.  No sign of the mature bachelor, but I am waiting


----------



## Joe r

RustyJeep said:


> After yesterday, I have decided to thin out a few of those does.  Do you think it will hurt if I take out about 6?  It seems like we have a good population of young bucks on the farm but I think doe to buck ratio is 2 to 1.  Not more than 3 to 1 I would think.  QDMA says it needs to be 1 to 1 to see a more intense rut.  If I see more intense rutting activity than I saw yesterday I might need some meds to calm me down.


id kill what i wanted to eat thats all,,not to many places around here that have all that many deer any more,i think the yotes will be there to help you soon enuff


----------



## Inthegarge

No deer this morning BUT.............this may be partly why...My hunting buddy shot him this morning....Has a unusual coat..............


----------



## AJLBucks

Way to go to your friend Garage! A dead yote is a good yote. Got home from work around 2:00 today. Hussled back to the woods behind the house to check a scrape that has been at the same spot for many years. As of Tuesday nothing has hit it this year, today is a different story. It is cleaned out (very fresh). I will have my place in the woods about 40 yards away in the morning.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

My grandson shot this eight-pointer at 8:30 this morning in Walker County.  The bucks hocks were not dark or smelly, but his neck looked a little swollen.  He was alone and traveling.  The deer had a good-sized body.  I believe the buck would have had ten points, if he'd lived to see next year.


----------



## Joe r

Bushhog Bob said:


> My grandson shot this eight-pointer at 8:30 this morning in Walker County.  The bucks hocks were not dark or smelly, but his neck looked a little swollen.  He was alone and traveling.  The deer had a good-sized body.  I believe the buck would have had ten points, if he'd lived to see next year.


i believe your rite,,
nice to see kids out killing the big ones!


----------



## zagnut12

Nice Buck Bob,I saw a 3 does no bucks. Pretty good morning though still a ton of buck sign popping up each weekend huntin what I think is got to be a good buck if not a great buck.Leaving alot of heavy rubs, Dont no we'll see...


----------



## Joe r

Inthegarge said:


> No deer this morning BUT.............this may be partly why...My hunting buddy shot him this morning....Has a unusual coat..............
> View attachment 633326


no matter about
the coat he sure looks good to me!!:trampoline:


----------



## yelper43

My buddies daughter got her first buck on our little hunting property this morning. She was so excited she shot twice....buck fever I guess Lol. Congrats to Emily


----------



## Joe r

Congrats  Emily !!!!
biger than the one i kill this year,lol
always nice to see kids out killing stuff!


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> Congrats  Emily !!!!
> biger than the one i kill this year,lol
> always nice to see kids out killing stuff!



X2


----------



## zagnut12

Nice first deer yelper......


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Congratulations on your first deer


----------



## Joe r

Going to hunt johns mtn. This week if anybody else
is going let me no.
Happy hunting!


----------



## CBASS

Congrats everyone on your kills


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

when is the johns mnt hunt
and how do i get there


----------



## yelper43

Take highway 136 toward Calhoun and when you pass the Favorite Market in Villanow take the road to the right at the top of the hill it will lead you to the check station. But their aint no since in going because Joe R is the man on that WMA. Lots of good looking woods to check out though. Good luck I am gonna try to get in on it also.


----------



## zagnut12

Saw a nice 8ptr this morning bout 8:15. Had his head down an one thing on his mind. Couldnt get a good shot on him but these bucks are deffenantly chasen.


----------



## zagnut12

How has the johns mtn. Hunt gone.


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

going to johns mnt in the am. If I can find the place. so joe I will be there.


----------



## Joe r

dont talk to me about johns mtn.
yotes have eat all the little deer over there
only one 6 mo. old deer kill in 3 years
hunt this week when i left at 2:00 today
was almost all old bucks 3 1/2 to 6 1/2 year old
bigest was a 10 point 120# 3 1/2 year
most was 8 points 1 was 100#  4 1/2
an 1 was 136# 5 1/2 it had 2 points broke off
2,, 1 1/2 old deer 1 was  a 4 an 1 was a 6point about 70#both
all i have seen is yotes an could get a shoot at them
doe days the next 2 days but dont think ill go back
i think its time to close it down for a few years
only 63 deer been killed in 5 days
880 hunters checked in


----------



## Joe r

Big Buck Daddy said:


> going to johns mnt in the am. If I can find the place. so joe I will be there.


good luck!
your going to need it


----------



## zagnut12

Thats kinda what i expected,been huntin some private land close to there pass couple years. Same story.


----------



## WalkerStalker

*Well I have learned a lesson*

Why?!  
As ya'll know earlier I took a spike, thinking it was a doe and a few weeks later I took the 7 point.  So I'm tagged out for bucks.  Well, today I realize why I should not scratch my itchy finger too soon.
I got into the ladderstand at 8:00.  At 8:30 a doe leads a buck down the ridge toward me.  He breeds her and after they walk within TEN YARDS of my stand. I count his points by eye......9...5 on the left and 4 on the right. I could have spit on him! 
Just then they both shoot their heads up and take notice of the other large racked buck who is thrashing his antlers in a tree.  He was a little to far away and in some thick stuff for me to see clearly how big he was.  The nine takes off and runs him off and returns to the doe.  There was nothing I could do except watch....in disbelief....
The nine had a 4-6 inch gash on his left hind leg near his belly he probably got from fighting. :swords:   RW, it's possible he may visit your neck of the woods.
Well, now I have something to look forward to next year, if he makes it.


----------



## zagnut12

I GOT ONE LEFT, IM BEING SELECTIVE BUT IT'S HARD. bUT I NO WHAT YOU MEAN STALKER.


----------



## jinx0760

*It's nice to have choices....*

I love having a choice to make.  I started hunting in '76 and went several years only seeing a few does before I tagged a buck.  I'm holding my last buck tag for something to hang on the wall.


----------



## zagnut12

Same here!


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

ok got walked on today. Had a shot at a good 7pt but the guy who walked on me was in my fire line. three hrs later had a shot at a doe same guy got in my way. I say close it down for a few


----------



## Inthegarge

Sounds like a hard day for several of us......Lots of shooting today but I didn't see too many reports of nice deer taken....Hope this weekend is better....Stalker, I will be on the look out for him or any other nice buck..............


----------



## ONETREEDOG

Two days and 1.5 mile walk one way, no deer,no deer. Plenty of rubs but no deer. John's has whooped me two years in a row. Saw one deer in two years. Something needs to be done with this wma.


----------



## RustyJeep

If it helps any...I didnt see anything on the family farm today either.


----------



## AJLBucks

Well yesterday morning was finally a good day of hunting this year for me. I got 2 does. One was huge and the other was bigger than average. The one on the left dressed over 100# and had a head about a foot long. I normally would not have shot 2 does on the same morning but I thought that I had missed the first one. She came through alone (so I thought) and when I shot I saw one trot off and then walk off into the woods. Ten minutes later another came out in the same area. I shot her and she dropped. She just happened to be at the exact spot that the other was standing when I shot at her. When I got to her I saw a blood trail like it was poured out of a bucket. The other doe was 20 yards into the woods. Good morning! Now the freezer is full and time to look for some horns.


----------



## ONETREEDOG

HEADED TO B.F. GRANT NEXT WEEK!


----------



## zagnut12

Hunted down armuchee this morning,lots of tree rats.but no deer.


----------



## Inthegarge

AJLBucks said:


> Well yesterday morning was finally a good day of hunting this year for me. I got 2 does. One was huge and the other was bigger than average. The one on the left dressed over 100# and had a head about a foot long. I normally would not have shot 2 does on the same morning but I thought that I had missed the first one. She came through alone (so I thought) and when I shot I saw one trot off and then walk off into the woods. Ten minutes later another came out in the same area. I shot her and she dropped. She just happened to be at the exact spot that the other was standing when I shot at her. When I got to her I saw a blood trail like it was poured out of a bucket. The other doe was 20 yards into the woods. Good morning! Now the freezer is full and time to look for some horns.




Great Job !!!!!   You can shoot all the does you want and let those Big ole Bucks stay over my way  (got 3 Does in the freezer already)........................LOL  RW


----------



## ONETREEDOG

HUNTERS BEWARE!! SOME :nono::nono::nono::nono: IDIOT STOLE MY DEBIT CARD NUMBER AND USED IT IN FLORIDA...THERE ARE A BUNCH OF PEOPLE I KNOW THAT THIS HAS HAPPENED TO. KEEP AN EYE ON YOUR BANK ACCOUNT!


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congrats AJL on the does.
Took my 11 yr old squirrel hunting this afternoon.  She bagged her first tree rat with my ol' 410.  First shot she closed her eyes and shot clear over it.  Second shot did the job.  I skinned and gutted it,(which grossed her out ) made up a fire and we cooked it right there.  She loved it! :yummy:
Got me a new huntin' buddy now.


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

what was the final on johns mnt when i left it was like 700+ hunters like 26 kills. not that good of a ratio. Is anyone going to pigon for the last hunt dec 7-12


----------



## Joe r

ONETREEDOG said:


> HEADED TO B.F. GRANT NEXT WEEK!


me too!!


----------



## Joe r

Big Buck Daddy said:


> what was the final on johns mnt when i left it was like 700+ hunters like 26 kills. not that good of a ratio. Is anyone going to pigon for the last hunt dec 7-12


880 hunters an 63 deer at the end


----------



## nwgahunter

The deer were moving Saturday morning. I shot two before 9:00 am. I am blesed to have a great place to hunt for sure.


----------



## zagnut12

The only thing i saw today was the recliner. Lazzzzy day.


----------



## zagnut12

I started a page on facebook called, deer harvested in walker co. theres not much on there yet,but just wanted to let folks no if anyone is interested in useing it.


----------



## ONETREEDOG

*Ken frost taxidermy*

Ken does a great job, at reasonable price!


----------



## mtstephens18

Joe r said:


> 880 hunters an 63 deer at the end



i went by there when i came out of the woods saturday evening and i think the board said 940 hunters and there had been 65 or so deer killed....
   my buddy and i hunted 3 mornings and 1 evening and my dad and brother hunted 1 hunt apiece and none of us saw a single deer the whole time.... i have hunted it for years and i dont think i have ever even seen a deer cross the road  i dont know what the deal is with that place.


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

found a private pice of land to hunt. the owner killed a 10pt last week so lets see


----------



## hunter nathan

Anyone in rossville or catoosa county need a hunting partner? I dont have anywhere to hunt right now and no meat in the freezer. Would like to kill at least one this year. If anyone would like to take me send me a pm please.. And thanks

 nate


----------



## zagnut12

I'd like to show off some of these pics of deer killed in this area. I started a page on facebook for us hunters in North GA. Lets show'em how we do it."Deer Harvested in Walker co." Thanks fellers............


----------



## AJLBucks

Good luck everyone tomorrow morning should be good. Stay late, I saw 9 at 12:02 this afternoon and one was a nice buck chasing a doe.


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

where are you at AJ I saw nothing allday. Today i am hunting my farm.


----------



## AJLBucks

Big Buck Daddy said:


> where are you at AJ I saw nothing allday. Today i am hunting my farm.



I was actually working, driving off the mountain into Mt Cove Farms. But today I am perched in a ladder stand over looking a cutover.


----------



## AJLBucks

Got this little booger sneeking into a pine thicket this morning. Not big but had some elderly people wanting some meat so I helped them out. Now time to looks for daddy.


----------



## zagnut12

Nice buck,and nice of you to help out the elderly. Ill be happy with that in the morning or im gonna have to get on your needy list.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats AJL, that'll be some fine eat'n for them folks!


----------



## Joe r

AJLBucks said:


> Got this little booger sneeking into a pine thicket this morning. Not big but had some elderly people wanting some meat so I helped them out. Now time to looks for daddy.


im getin pretty old myself you no


----------



## zagnut12

Is it just me or has the rut this year been very different,still havent seen that many good mature bucks being taken. Talked to Whitney down at the packing house on cove road and he said the same. They havent seen to many heavy racks.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Hunted on Lookout this afternoon/evening and didn't see anything but squirrels right up 'till it was after legal hours and then the deer came out.  I hung some tinks 69 scent tabs on some bushes and they took their time checking them out.  Saw a nice doe right down from the house on the way home.  I bet it'll be good hunting in the morning with the weather coming in.


----------



## hanglide4life

I've been seein deer aroung 7:30 am the past 2 days on lookout.


----------



## nwgahunter

zagnut12 said:


> Is it just me or has the rut this year been very different,still havent seen that many good mature bucks being taken. Talked to Whitney down at the packing house on cove road and he said the same. They havent seen to many heavy racks.



From my experience the rut in our area doesn't really show its head for another week or two. That's when I see and hear about the most chasing. Starting this weekend should be GOOD!!


----------



## WalkerStalker

Only critters I saw moving today was a red fox and three fox squirrels.  Wind was a little rough today.....


----------



## AJLBucks

Found a very fresh scrape behind my house today. I put my cam on it to see who is visiting. I told my wife I wouldn't shoot any deer behind the house unless he is a big 'un.  We'll see>


----------



## hanglide4life

saw a nice buck a daybreak with a swollen neck, couldn't get him.


----------



## Joe r

*bell*



hanglide4life said:


> saw a nice buck a daybreak with a swollen neck, couldn't get him.


if you put a bell around his neck he well be a lot easyer to kill


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

Still no deer in the cooler. Now I am worried the end is coming for this year


----------



## ONETREEDOG

B.F. GRANT WAS HORRIBLE.!!!!HEADED TO PIGEON TONIGHT  TO HUNT IN THE MORNING..RUT IS JUST STARTING TO HAPPEN NOW. BIG DEER WILL BE KILLED ON THE MOUNTAIN. HOPE I HAVE ONE IN THE BACK OF MY TRUCK!


----------



## nwgahunter

ONETREEDOG said:


> B.F. GRANT WAS HORRIBLE.!!!!HEADED TO PIGEON TONIGHT  TO HUNT IN THE MORNING..RUT IS JUST STARTING TO HAPPEN NOW. BIG DEER WILL BE KILLED ON THE MOUNTAIN. HOPE I HAVE ONE IN THE BACK OF MY TRUCK!



Yep, should start in the next week or two


----------



## zagnut12

Good to hear from you guys about the rut,I been getting worried just seems a little late to me this year. Maybe im just anxious......


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

I will be at pigeon tomm and this weekend


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Hunted Pigeon this morning, when I came by the chech station at about 12:30 there had been 209 hunters checked in and 1 buck killed (8pt).


----------



## Joe r

:santa:going to pigeon in the morning for the next 3 days
put my stand up 2 days ago
found a good spot
good luck to everybody!!:santa:


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

Dang Hey Joe Save Me a Deer I want a nice one. I hear that you are the king of pigeon lol


----------



## Joe r

i seen a deer this moring about 8:00 but not sure what it was i think it was a little buck
377 hunters checked in and 31 bucks killed at 2:45 when i come off the mtn. today


----------



## Joe r

Big Buck Daddy said:


> Dang Hey Joe Save Me a Deer I want a nice one. I hear that you are the king of pigeon lol


you better get up there an start huntin boy! ahahahah


----------



## Big Buck Daddy

i left at 6 largest was a 10pt weight 139 and it was nice


----------



## Scotsman

In the past week (in Walker) I have seen two different bucks(at two different times) chasing and hanging out with one doe(I'm guessing two different does as well)

This morning I was able to see a nice buck standing off about 20 yards from a doe. Watched them for 20 minutes or so. He was out in the open and she was just under some privet at the edge of the field. Turns out they were 293 yards, which was farther than I thought they were. 

I was walking to my stand after dropping my kids off at school and was planning to hunt until noon. I was cutting across one field to get to the creek bottom when I noticed the buck. They never noticed me.


----------



## WalkerStalker

I sat in a tree from roughly 9:00 to 2:00 Friday and only saw 7 tom turkeys and squirrels.  
Didn't get to go hunting this morning but was out and about and saw approx. 10 deer and a coyote all between 9:45 and 10:30.  Two does were being chased by a nice big eight point on hwy 136 near 193 which stopped traffic.  He was a big 'un and didn't seem to care too much about the cars.  I WILL be in a tree this evening!


----------



## Joe r

WalkerStalker said:


> I sat in a tree from roughly 9:00 to 2:00 Friday and only saw 7 tom turkeys and squirrels.
> Didn't get to go hunting this morning but was out and about and saw approx. 10 deer and a coyote all between 9:45 and 10:30.  Two does were being chased by a nice big eight point on hwy 136 near 193 which stopped traffic.  He was a big 'un and didn't seem to care too much about the cars.  I WILL be in a tree this evening!


its windy that makes for bad huntin,but if there a hot doe it want matter,GOOD LUCK!


----------



## WalkerStalker

*What would you do?  Sorry this is long....*

I went this evening to my "honey hole" and things didn't go as I expected. 

This property is only 15 acres total with only about half of that wooded.  Very small but very productive.  My father ownes it and I have hunted it exclusively for several years now. No one has permission to hunt it.

I pull up to find a gaggle of kids and a young man (27) in cammo approaches and tells me that he shot a doe around 2:00 from my stand.  It's about 4:30.  Naturally I'm a bit upset and insist on retrieving the deer immediately. He said that he had permission from a family member of mine to hunt.  He also mentioned that he had walked "real far back" on the property ( which doesn't go far back).  I am livid at this point and demand that he NEVER do that again since I have always respected our neighbors and he was tresspassing on their land. To make a long story short, we never find a blood trail and conclude that he missed.

Here's the tricky part.  I find out that he is a cousin of mine.....third cousin who I havn't met before.  He tells me that he has had a hard time as a young adult and had cleaned himself up which is truly commendable.  He wanted to take his nephews hunting to get them interested so they might be influenced to pursue outdoor activities rather than get involved with drugs and so forth.  Which I'm all in support of that and they did seem excited about it.  So now I'm felling like a dummy for getting hot under the collar.
So what do I do?  Demand that they not come back since the "family member" who gave them "permission" didn't have the authority to do so (and my father was not at all happy about this)?  Or do I use this as an opportunity to help some up-and-coming hunters and a young man with good intentions?
What would you do?


----------



## hanglide4life

mmm... maybe... always be the better man, show'm the ropes  and maybe we might get another one or two great hunters who later on does some great thing to ensure the sport and land conservation...etc. sontinues in our country.. I'm sure if you are polite but firm about your stand, it could go ok...always great to make new family friends....  there's lotso good public land around here. 

oh and saw a bunch a does and a buck at 8:30am coming through a field on lookout.


----------



## Joe r

lots an lots of public land in walker co.
15 acres aint enuff for 2 people to hunt
show him some good places to hunt
a lot of x dope heads dont no much about gun safey,hunt with him a time are 2 an make sure he doz if he,s going to be around kids


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I agree with Joe, theres thousands of acres of public land here in Walker co to hunt. 15 acres and only half of it wooded is not hardly enuff room for 2 hunters and a gaggle of young'uns. If you want to help him out that would be a great thing, gun safety and hunting safety first.....then help him out on some hunting spots on some of the NF land around here in Walker co. Them young'uns remaining safe is the main thing!


----------



## rutman

I would pay a visit to the ones who gave this guy permission.


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> lots an lots of public land in walker co.
> 15 acres aint enuff for 2 people to hunt
> show him some good places to hunt
> a lot of x dope heads dont no much about gun safey,hunt with him a time are 2 an make sure he doz if he,s going to be around kids



X2  :wreath:


----------



## zagnut12

Thats a tough one, Its just so darn hard to trust people these days. But, I think im gonna have to agree with Jo and Rusty on that one.


----------



## ONETREEDOG

WELL THE FIRST THING THAT THE GUY SHOULD DO IS THIS. TEACH THE KIDS THE VALUE OF RESPECT OF THE LAW, WHICH MEANS HUNTING ON PRIVATE PROPERTY WITH A "WRITTEN PERMISSION SLIP." WORD OF MOUTH MEANS NOTHING TO A JUDGE.THE MAIN THING I STRESS TO MY SON AND YOUNGER FOLKS IS THIS, DO IT THE HARD WAY AND KILL THE DEER LEGALLY. POACHING IS POACHING. PIGEON WAS A WASH, ONLY SAW SIX DOES,NO HEADGEAR AND WALKED MY TAIL OFF..LOL


----------



## nwgahunter

*One proud dad!!*

His mother and I talked about what age we would let him hunt with his own gun. Of course highly supervised by me. The age was 10. So, he turns 10 on 12/29. It just so happens Kentucky has their youth hunt on 12/31 - 1/1. Perfect timing! I don;t think she was expecting it to be that soon but a deal is a deal!! 

I've been teaching him to shoot using my .22 Mag for a while. He could shoot lights out with it. For CHRISTmas I bought him a left-handed Savage Model 11 youth in .223. I bought some 60gr partitions for it as well.

Rather than just hand him a gun on CHRISTmas day and hope to get some shooting in I gave him his .223 yesterday. We went over to my friend's house and was he ever pumped.

I started out sighting it in as you can see from the bottom target and then went through the differences with him on the safety, working the bolt, etc. After he proved he could operate it I let him shoot his first bullet out of it. Boy was I shocked when it pierced the red dot! After that he ran 4 more through it and they all nearly touched. He shot a total of 23 and we plan on shooting from different positions our next outing before he goes hunting.

Man was I proud. He can't wait to get in the woods either!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

nwgahunter, thats some good shoot'n right there, deer want stand a chance if it walks out in front of that boy! Good luck to ya'll when you head to the woods.....


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Two yotes came by this morning and I got one, that makes 2 I've killed this season. The real good thing about it is they were both females so thats 2 that want be having pups!


----------



## georgia sportsman

*dead-eye*



nwgahunter said:


> His mother and I talked about what age we would let him hunt with his own gun. Of course highly supervised by me. The age was 10. So, he turns 10 on 12/29. It just so happens Kentucky has their youth hunt on 12/31 - 1/1. Perfect timing! I don;t think she was expecting it to be that soon but a deal is a deal!!
> 
> I've been teaching him to shoot using my .22 Mag for a while. He could shoot lights out with it. For CHRISTmas I bought him a left-handed Savage Model 11 youth in .223. I bought some 60gr partitions for it as well.
> 
> Rather than just hand him a gun on CHRISTmas day and hope to get some shooting in I gave him his .223 yesterday. We went over to my friend's house and was he ever pumped.
> 
> I started out sighting it in as you can see from the bottom target and then went through the differences with him on the safety, working the bolt, etc. After he proved he could operate it I let him shoot his first bullet out of it. Boy was I shocked when it pierced the red dot! After that he ran 4 more through it and they all nearly touched. He shot a total of 23 and we plan on shooting from different positions our next outing before he goes hunting.
> 
> Man was I proud. He can't wait to get in the woods either!



That's some fine shooting.  Can't wait till my daughter gets old enough.  Been trying to decide what age to let her start to learn, and decided when her rossi stock fits her right will be a good indicator.


----------



## nwgahunter

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> nwgahunter, thats some good shoot'n right there, deer want stand a chance if it walks out in front of that boy! Good luck to ya'll when you head to the woods.....



Thanks! We are both looking forward to it!


----------



## nwgahunter

georgia sportsman said:


> That's some fine shooting.  Can't wait till my daughter gets old enough.  Been trying to decide what age to let her start to learn, and decided when her rossi stock fits her right will be a good indicator.



Although it is a youth rifle it is still a bit heavy. He'll be shooting off of shooting sticks for sure. We are practicing with them soon.


----------



## nwgahunter

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Two yotes came by this morning and I got one, that makes 2 I've killed this season. The real good thing about it is they were both females so thats 2 that want be having pups!



Very nice!


----------



## superman1275

my dad killed this nice 4 pointer this weekend


----------



## nwgahunter

superman1275 said:


> my dad killed this nice 4 pointer this weekend



Wow! That is a stud of a 4-point


----------



## WalkerStalker

nwgahunter said:


> Wow! That is a stud of a 4-point



x2!

And good job to the young man!  That's some good grouping for sure.

My hunting buddy shot a doe and about 10 minutes later a three legged buck this morning in Catoosa.  It only had one of its antlers, the other one looks as if it were broken recently.  He was chasing (best he could....poor thing ) and my buddy put him out of his misery.

That issue I had earlier has reached a peaceful conclusion that is in my favor.  Thanks for ya'lls input.


----------



## nwgahunter

WalkerStalker said:


> x2!
> 
> And good job to the young man!  That's some good grouping for sure.
> 
> My hunting buddy shot a doe and about 10 minutes later a three legged buck this morning in Catoosa.  It only had one of its antlers, the other one looks as if it were broken recently.  He was chasing (best he could....poor thing ) and my buddy put him out of his misery.
> 
> That issue I had earlier has reached a peaceful conclusion that is in my favor.  Thanks for ya'lls input.



Looks like he's been a tripod for a while. Congrats to your buddy


----------



## ssw

what was final numbers on the pigeon hunt


----------



## Joe r

*Thanks!!*



NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Two yotes came by this morning and I got one, that makes 2 I've killed this season. The real good thing about it is they were both females so thats 2 that want be having pups!


thanks ngmh i love them dead yotes


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Joe r said:


> thanks ngmh i love them dead yotes



a good yote is a dead yote!!!! I'm headed to the stand in the morning.........


----------



## hunter nathan

*that deer*



WalkerStalker said:


> x2!
> 
> And good job to the young man!  That's some good grouping for sure.
> 
> My hunting buddy shot a doe and about 10 minutes later a three legged buck this morning in Catoosa.  It only had one of its antlers, the other one looks as if it were broken recently.  He was chasing (best he couburning ld....poor thing ) and my buddy put him out of his misery.
> 
> That issue I had earlier has reached a peaceful conclusion that is in my favor.  Thanks for ya'lls input.



this deer has been around awhile. i seen him hanging around the sod farm off alexander brigde road a few times. he was hit last year by a truck and hasnt grew a horn on that side since then. maybe its the same buck. which im prety sure it is. did your buddy kill it towards the sod farm?


----------



## AJLBucks

Joe r said:


> im getin pretty old myself you no



Man you kill plenty of deer. But I don't mind helping you out if you need more meat. I actually hunt very close to your house. PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## Joe r

I hunted this morning about 6 hr,s didin see a thing
must not be to much going on in walker co. No post in the last few days


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Hunted till about 10 this morning, saw a small 6 point that came in to my lil can call.


----------



## zagnut12

Work'n alot but I'll be in a tree  in the morning, I need bout two more deer to get me threw the summer. Anybody still seeing some chase'n or hows it looking? What you been seeing Joe..?


----------



## Joe r

i only hunted one day this week but didin see anything
no fresh sign in the woods
theys still some acorns on the groung up high but its hard to see one in the hard woods if they any cut over around thats where they,ll be beded down,, get a shotgun take the plug out an walk um up


----------



## WalkerStalker

hunter nathan said:


> this deer has been around awhile. i seen him hanging around the sod farm off alexander brigde road a few times. he was hit last year by a truck and hasnt grew a horn on that side since then. maybe its the same buck. which im prety sure it is. did your buddy kill it towards the sod farm?



No this must be a different deer.  He killed this one on the east side of Taylors Ridge toward Dalton.


----------



## jinx0760

*It's till happening...*

I've been too busy to post recently, but not to hunt.  My trailcam has shown 3 differnt 8's, one with 10" brow tines and a smaller main beams.  I keep getting pics at 6:55 to 7:10 from these 8's.  I got in the stand yesterday at 6:30 and got ready.  Just before 7 I still had some moonlight and here comes a dark shadow.  I can barely make out his shape and maybe the glimmer of a little antler.  I cannot see squat through the scope yet.  He stops 25 yards away (30ft below me) and sniffs for a few seconds then trots on off.  In ten minutes I have shooting light, so I hit the can and a couple of grunts.  He comes out of the swamp to a ridgetop 80 yards out, does 2-3 circles and heads back to cover.  Five minutes later I have a small spike and a 4 ptr check it out then a small basket six. From 7:30 on it was silent except for a coyote that flew by......the bucks are still interested and on the prowl.  The 8 ptr with 10" brow tines and normal main beams only showed up Monday on my camera.  I got to thinking the last few years I have buck pics about this time of deer I have never seen before.  I guess they're out shopping?


----------



## Joe r

*Just like*



jinx0760 said:


> i've been too busy to post recently, but not to hunt.  My trailcam has shown 3 differnt 8's, one with 10" brow tines and a smaller main beams.  I keep getting pics at 6:55 to 7:10 from these 8's.  I got in the stand yesterday at 6:30 and got ready.  Just before 7 i still had some moonlight and here comes a dark shadow.  I can barely make out his shape and maybe the glimmer of a little antler.  I cannot see squat through the scope yet.  He stops 25 yards away (30ft below me) and sniffs for a few seconds then trots on off.  In ten minutes i have shooting light, so i hit the can and a couple of grunts.  He comes out of the swamp to a ridgetop 80 yards out, does 2-3 circles and heads back to cover.  Five minutes later i have a small spike and a 4 ptr check it out then a small basket six. From 7:30 on it was silent except for a coyote that flew by......the bucks are still interested and on the prowl.  The 8 ptr with 10" brow tines and normal main beams only showed up monday on my camera.  I got to thinking the last few years i have buck pics about this time of deer i have never seen before.  I guess they're out shopping?


its just like a good buck to be on the move,always in the dark this time of year


----------



## Inthegarge

Hunted this morning............nothing not even squirrels....Did hear a bunch shooting......most of which wasn't hunting.........30 rounds at a pop would swiss cheese a deer.......Hoping to do better Monday...


----------



## hanglide4life

Saw two does moving at 8am


----------



## zagnut12

Had two does wind me at about 8:15 an that was it, not much movin round. Try it again in the morning.


----------



## zagnut12

Quiet morning no luck though.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Sunday Morning Deer*

My SIL got to hunt for only one of the few times he has been able to go..He shot this  wide 4 pointer.......


----------



## AJLBucks

Hunted yesterday morning. Woke up late so it was already breaking day when I got to the woods. I jumped a bedded down buck 30 yards from my stand. He was gone to quick to really tell much, but for sure a small buck. Then about 8:55 a big doe with 2 yearlings came through. Nothing with antlers following though. I haven't seen any rutting activity at my place. I think it is just a case of too many does still.


----------



## Joe r

Inthegarge said:


> My SIL got to hunt for only one of the few times he has been able to go..He shot this  wide 4 pointer.......
> 
> View attachment 638365


MAN THATS GOING TO BE SOME GOOD EATIN RITE THERE!!


----------



## nwgahunter

I hunted yesterday and didn't see a deer. It was probably the 20 or so turkeys cackling and gobbling all morning. Good grief they were noisy. They stayed within 200 yards of me all morning and would not be quiet. They were strut'n and the whole bit. A small group of Toms went to join them and they got whipped/flogged and chased off. I'd never seen anything like it.


----------



## jinx0760

*Quiet this morning on Peavine Creek*

Beautiful morning to be out in a stand, but no deer to be seen.  I did find a really fresh rub right behind the house, less than 2 days old.**  I have a buddy that's a licensed trapper to trying to stop a beaver pond from flooding our lower road.  He set out traps yesterday evening.  No beavers this morning but he caught an adult river otter.  He got pretty excited, you would have thought he shot a good buck


----------



## WalkerStalker

I saw about 10 does crossing the road this morning about 5:30 on my way home from work. I hunted for a while at the foot of Pigeon and as soon as I sat down in my climber a little 4 point buck walked right up to me.  The noise sure didn't seem to spook him at all.  His tarsal glands were black as night too.  He walked away and 15 minutes later he came right back to my tree and walked up the mountain.  After that nothing but squirrels moving.


----------



## RustyJeep

deer were moving good this evening.  a hunting buddy shot this doe and I saw 6 does that I couldnt get a good shot on.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> deer were moving good this evening.  a hunting buddy shot this doe and I saw 6 does that I couldnt get a good shot on.



That's good stuff right there!


----------



## Joe r

in the morning will be a good one
deer move a lot of times between rains like its post to do 
tomoo,not going to rain till lunch time
r.j tell your buddy he can killl me 2 of them doe,s 
givein it a try in the morning


----------



## zagnut12

Looks like I may have one more chance this season with my work schedule and the holidays. It should be against the law to have to work overtime during hunt'n season. Lets push for that LAW! I cant complain been an enjoyable season have had alot of fun. Been takeing a 12 yr old boy with me and trying to teach him a little about our passions. Hes had alot of fun, no luck this year but hes hung in there with me threw the rain and cold and I've enjoyed being able to pass on some of the things my father taught me at his age. I think he will make a safe and respectful outdoorsman and hunter as he matures.


----------



## hunter nathan

They need to extend the season. Jan 1st sucks.


----------



## jinx0760

*Thurs Hunt*

Hunted until 10, not the first sighting.   My trailcam is covered up with does and small bucks 6-7pm and 5-6 am.  How am I supposed to put meat in the freezer with hours like that?


----------



## WalkerStalker

Had just a little while to hunt this a.m. so I went to the property on Lookout.  First time since the run-in with the intruders and I found gum wrappers deposited on the ground around my stand which weren't there before. 
Talked to my aunt who lives on the property and found out that after they were told not to come back they did.
Guess I'm gonna have to keep a close watch on it till end of season.....
Did see a bobcat stalking a squirrel though which was neat.  Ol' bob gave up pretty quick when mr squirrel took off up a tree.


----------



## BuckysPro

Yall know of any hunting land for lease in walker-chattooga? lost my lease i had for 16 years the other day to a timber company.Id like to find some near pigeon or armuchee 200-600 acre range.any help would be much appreciated guy's.


----------



## AJLBucks

BuckysPro said:


> Yall know of any hunting land for lease in walker-chattooga? lost my lease i had for 16 years the other day to a timber company.Id like to find some near pigeon or armuchee 200-600 acre range.any help would be much appreciated guy's.



Man that is tough. I talked to Brandon the other day and he told me that y'all were losing it. I'll keep my ears open for ya. Have a good Christmas.


----------



## jinx0760

*Want more deer?*

I set up my decoy 2 days ago in a large field and just left him (little 8 pt) out.  This morning 5 yotes are circling the decoy as my nephew walks his dog.  If you want more deer.....we gotta kill some coyotes


----------



## mtstephens18

BuckysPro said:


> Yall know of any hunting land for lease in walker-chattooga? lost my lease i had for 16 years the other day to a timber company.Id like to find some near pigeon or armuchee 200-600 acre range.any help would be much appreciated guy's.



same here , just looking for something a little closer to home ,  if you hear of anything let me know too please and i'll do the same


----------



## BuckysPro

Will do. All yall have a merry christmas!


----------



## zagnut12

Soon as the seasons over it yote season for me. The amount of yotes in my neck of the woods is gonna drop!


----------



## mtstephens18

zagnut12 said:


> Soon as the seasons over it yote season for me. The amount of yotes in my neck of the woods is gonna drop!



good lord them things are horrible around here. every night you can hear 3 or 4 different packs howling  at my house and at my parents house.... i have pretty much quit deer huntin right here around the house cause you cant hardly see a deer anyore, but you can see a coyote about every time you go in the woods , sometimes 5 or 6 at a time.... everybody have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## zagnut12

Merry christmas everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Joe r

I love deer meat!
Makes you feel kindy bad about killing a doe to eat
around here with the hard time deer have with yotes
now days.
But on the other hand if we dont the dogs will
and they dont have to pay 60$ a year like we do! Lol
hope everbody had a merry christmas!!


----------



## jinx0760

*1 less yote*

Hunted over my decoy this morning and had a deer come in at sun-up.  Couldn't tell if it was a doe or buck, it was a small yearling.  The small deer left and I tried to call it back after about 5 minutes.  In came a small female coyote that decided to check out the decoy.    I found a .270 through the gut of a coyote leaves quite a bloodtrail on the frozen grass!  I am going to focus on the coyotes for the next few weeks.:santatwo:


----------



## zagnut12

Saw two does this morning around 8:15 couldnt get a shot.


----------



## hunter nathan

my season has come to an end  no land to hunt and no ride. just the way i like to end my season :/ not really. id like to hunt atleast one more time. if anyone in the ringgold rossville area would like to take me send me a pm please. i can also put gas in a vehicle.

                        thanks,
                            Nate


----------



## superman1275

got a doe Friday morning and seen a giant chasing a doe Saturday but couldn't get a shot


----------



## nwgahunter

WalkerStalker said:


> Had just a little while to hunt this a.m. so I went to the property on Lookout.  First time since the run-in with the intruders and I found gum wrappers deposited on the ground around my stand which weren't there before.
> Talked to my aunt who lives on the property and found out that after they were told not to come back they did.
> Guess I'm gonna have to keep a close watch on it till end of season.....
> Did see a bobcat stalking a squirrel though which was neat.  Ol' bob gave up pretty quick when mr squirrel took off up a tree.



Having the same problem here. Noticed 4-wheeler tracks on our land. No one that hunts it uses a 4-wheeler. Last Monday my buddy was coming out of the woods and hears a 4-wheeler. He runs up to the road and the guy rides by and says hi and then takes off. We also got another 4-wheeler on camera but no face. They are local to the property. We are gonna follow their tracks and see where they lead.


----------



## jinx0760

nwgahunter said:


> Having the same problem here. Noticed 4-wheeler tracks on our land. No one that hunts it uses a 4-wheeler. Last Monday my buddy was coming out of the woods and hears a 4-wheeler. He runs up to the road and the guy rides by and says hi and then takes off. We also got another 4-wheeler on camera but no face. They are local to the property. We are gonna follow their tracks and see where they lead.


Sounds like a little detective work is in order......


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> Sounds like a little detective work is in order......



Yep! I think they have been doing it for a few years during the week. My hunting buddy is retired now so I think he surprised em pretty good.


----------



## Inthegarge

NWG, seems to be a lot of that going on this year..........Don't know why people have no respect for others or the law.....Had one smarta## tell me he's hunted there for years and he would hunt there if he wanted to.....GW put him in his place...Good luck and be safe....Remember I had a close call with a wild shot and spent $1200 to get my truck repaired.....................RW    PS: I retired in Oct and will be on the property a lot more this year.....


----------



## RustyJeep

We've had everything from people walking their dogs to four wheelers constantly on our Halls Valley Property.  We put up a gate and no trespassing signs at the entrance but they still come in off of 4 wheeler trails from the back.  The next step for us is to make a few examples and prosecute the next ones we catch in there.  The problem with a pc  of property that hasnt been used in a couple of years is that the locals seem to think they own that property.


----------



## yelper43

I had to run a man and kid off that said they were hunting mistletoe last week. But we have had to get rid of several people this season.


----------



## chevyman10709

hope everyone had a good christmas. i do believe my deer season is over as well. bout time to start gettin after some yotes


----------



## nwgahunter

Taking my 10 year old to KY this weekend for his first  "Behind the gun" deer hunt. Ya'll pray for us to get one please. He is pumped and has been practicing hard with his rifle. I'd hate to let him down.

Everytime I go I pass buck after buck. I just pray they show up when I take him! Kids get to shoot whatever they want.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

nwgahunter said:


> Taking my 10 year old to KY this weekend for his first  "Behind the gun" deer hunt. Ya'll pray for us to get one please. He is pumped and has been practicing hard with his rifle. I'd hate to let him down.
> 
> Everytime I go I pass buck after buck. I just pray they show up when I take him! Kids get to shoot whatever they want.



Good luck to you and your boy, hope he gets a shot at one!!


----------



## AJLBucks

nwgahunter said:


> Taking my 10 year old to KY this weekend for his first  "Behind the gun" deer hunt. Ya'll pray for us to get one please. He is pumped and has been practicing hard with his rifle. I'd hate to let him down.
> 
> Everytime I go I pass buck after buck. I just pray they show up when I take him! Kids get to shoot whatever they want.



Best of luck to you and enjoy your manly time together!


----------



## zagnut12

GOOD LUCK I been takeing my girlfriends 12 year old son all season he had one good chance at a nice 8 ptr, and old man buck fever sat in. But he hung in there, didnt get a deer but he had alot of fun.


----------



## superman1275

seen 18 this morning all does but 3 of them and they were chasing hard


----------



## WalkerStalker

Well, deer season has wrapped up for me.  All in all it was a good season.  Took two bucks, saw more deer this year that I ever have from my treestand, saw two bobcats in one day in two different locations and a fox and other interesting deer behavior in the woods.  What blessings!  Now it's on to teaching my young'un to squirrel hunt.  May even try turkey hunting this coming year.  Enjoyed sharing my experiences with ya'll and enjoyed reading yours.  Till next season......


----------



## RustyJeep

Hunted across the road from the house today. climbed a steep ridge and stayed almost all afternoon. Got almost to the gate while leaving and saw 7 does by the cedars on the edge of the field. They never even acted like they saw me but it was after shooting hours and I had already unloaded my gun. I can't complain tho...it was a great season.


----------



## CBASS

I didn't hunt as much as usual this year only got 1 doe but thankful for another season. Now counting down the days till March 24!!!


----------



## AJLBucks

All in all it was a good season. I really didn't hunt as much as I usually do (my wife says different), but I had some good luck. Got 2 does and a small buck. Never saw anything big. Going to have to put some food plots in next year. All I can say is, when is opening day 2012?


----------



## nwgahunter

nwgahunter said:


> Taking my 10 year old to KY this weekend for his first  "Behind the gun" deer hunt. Ya'll pray for us to get one please. He is pumped and has been practicing hard with his rifle. I'd hate to let him down.
> 
> Everytime I go I pass buck after buck. I just pray they show up when I take him! Kids get to shoot whatever they want.



We got it done this weekend! It was tough hunting but we got it done. We hunted hard All day Saturday and Sunday morning in KY. We didn't see a deer. That is the first time for that to happen to us over there. So, my buddy says "I know where two does are coming out on my property back at the house." We packed up and came home and got to his property at 5:00 pm. He said they should come out at ten til 6. Man, he was right on. They came out at exactly 10 til and my son shot the first one and I could tell it was hit hard. Then the second popped out and he drew a bead on it. At the shot the deer dropped in its tracks. Man, we were screaming, laughing, and crying all at the same time. It was a top 5 happy moment of my life. He made EXCELLENT shots as well. They were both at 150 yards and he drilled them both where I showed him on hunting shows based upon thwir angle. A .223 will put them down for anyone that has ever wondered about that.

I'll submit pictures soon.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats nwgahunter, Glad everything worked out,waiting on pictures! Dont guess nobody had to tell ya'll to smile for the camara...


----------



## RustyJeep

Let 2012 be the year we all take the time to introduce one new hunter or fisherman to the joys of the outdoors.


----------



## nwgahunter

nwgahunter said:


> We got it done this weekend! It was tough hunting but we got it done. We hunted hard All day Saturday and Sunday morning in KY. We didn't see a deer. That is the first time for that to happen to us over there. So, my buddy says "I know where two does are coming out on my property back at the house." We packed up and came home and got to his property at 5:00 pm. He said they should come out at ten til 6. Man, he was right on. They came out at exactly 10 til and my son shot the first one and I could tell it was hit hard. Then the second popped out and he drew a bead on it. At the shot the deer dropped in its tracks. Man, we were screaming, laughing, and crying all at the same time. It was a top 5 happy moment of my life. He made EXCELLENT shots as well. They were both at 150 yards and he drilled them both where I showed him on hunting shows based upon thwir angle. A .223 will put them down for anyone that has ever wondered about that.



Here are the pics!


----------



## nwgahunter

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Congrats nwgahunter, Glad everything worked out,waiting on pictures! Dont guess nobody had to tell ya'll to smile for the camara...



Thanks NGMH! You couldn't have slapped the smile off our faces!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

nwgahunter said:


> Thanks NGMH! You couldn't have slapped the smile off our faces!



LOL...That's what I figured. Great pictures!


----------



## RustyJeep

I remember myself the smile on my face like that one after I killed my first one.  Congrats to everyone this year!

Anyone else wake up this morning feeling like something was missing?  Looks like Thursday might be a good day for a lunch get together.  I would like to start a Walker County chapter with some group we who has the legal power to stand up to our county leaders if we need to especially after GORPs on Pigeon and Zahnd  started yesterday.


----------



## Inthegarge

What time and where Thursday ??   Thx RW


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> I remember myself the smile on my face like that one after I killed my first one.  Congrats to everyone this year!
> 
> Anyone else wake up this morning feeling like something was missing?  Looks like Thursday might be a good day for a lunch get together.  I would like to start a Walker County chapter with some group we who has the legal power to stand up to our county leaders if we need to especially after GORPs on Pigeon and Zahnd  started yesterday.



What is GORPs RJ? Sounds like trouble the way you put it.


----------



## RustyJeep

Georgia Outdoor Recreation Pass will be required for visitors to some wildlife areas beginning Jan. 1, 2012, according to the Georgia Department of Natural Resources, Wildlife Resources Division. Those that potentially will need the pass include hikers, birders, cavers, cyclists and other non-traditional user groups of wildlife management areas, public fishing areas and some natural areas.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Georgia Outdoor Recreation Pass will be required for visitors to some wildlife areas beginning Jan. 1, 2012, according to the Georgia Department of Natural Resources, Wildlife Resources Division. Those that potentially will need the pass include hikers, birders, cavers, cyclists and other non-traditional user groups of wildlife management areas, public fishing areas and some natural areas.



Ah...OK. I knew something like that was on the table but wasn't aware that it made it yet.


----------



## RustyJeep

Lunch will be at 1:30 Thursday at Cj's Southern Traditions in LaFayette.  I got Reggie Dickey from the Georgia Hunting and Fishing Federation to come and speak.  They have the most active lobbyists and lawyers in the state of Georgia who fight to protect the rights of hunters and fishermen.  A Walker County chapter might be what we need.


----------



## Joe r

ill be there if im not working


----------



## RustyJeep

Y'all don't forget about the meeting this Thursday at 1:30.  If we get a chapter started in Walker County, we will have the resources to have a sportsman’s food pantry, resources for introducing kids to the outdoors and alot of other benefits.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I cant make it tomorrow, maybe next time.


----------



## AJLBucks

Anybody hear about the man that was killed when a deer came through his windshield yesterday morning. It happened on Three Notch Rd. I was in the traffic and didn't know what was going on but could tell there wasn't a wreck. The driver died later at the hospital from facial and torsol injuries. From what the messenger online says, the deer came through the windshield, possibly fought in the cab and kicked the rear window out then exited through the rear window. When the truck came to a stop the deer was in the bed of the truck. Sad and tragic story, my heart goes out to the family.


----------



## nwgahunter

AJLBucks said:


> Anybody hear about the man that was killed when a deer came through his windshield yesterday morning. It happened on Three Notch Rd. I was in the traffic and didn't know what was going on but could tell there wasn't a wreck. The driver died later at the hospital from facial and torsol injuries. From what the messenger online says, the deer came through the windshield, possibly fought in the cab and kicked the rear window out then exited through the rear window. When the truck came to a stop the deer was in the bed of the truck. Sad and tragic story, my heart goes out to the family.



I didn't know the guy but talked with someone last night that was really good friends with him. Sad in deed. Just a complete freak accident.


----------



## Mosin

Dang.  I hate to hear that.  Lift up the family in paryer.


----------



## RustyJeep

We now have a Walker County Chapter of the Georgia Hunting and Fishing Federation.  Anyone interested in joining can contact me.


----------



## Joe r

AJLBucks said:


> Anybody hear about the man that was killed when a deer came through his windshield yesterday morning. It happened on Three Notch Rd. I was in the traffic and didn't know what was going on but could tell there wasn't a wreck. The driver died later at the hospital from facial and torsol injuries. From what the messenger online says, the deer came through the windshield, possibly fought in the cab and kicked the rear window out then exited through the rear window. When the truck came to a stop the deer was in the bed of the truck. Sad and tragic story, my heart goes out to the family.


i was friends with him the last 35 years,,use to ride bikes together,we called him J.B.  name was jimmy bridge,s real good guy but dont think he was ready to meet his maker,you need to stay prayed up you never no


----------



## jinx0760

:huh





Joe r said:


> i was friends with him the last 35 years,,use to ride bikes together,we called him J.B.  name was jimmy bridge,s real good guy but dont think he was ready to meet his maker,you need to stay prayed up you never no




You're right Joe, you just never know.  Where on Three Notch Road did the accident happen.  I have heard the north end near Hwy 41 and I've heard near Popular Springs Road?


----------



## Depthfinder

Well my total for the year is 2 does and 1 buck.  I flipped the switch on/off 3 times before I decided to take this buck, as I try to only harvest mature bucks.  This was the best December deer hunting I have had, every year the action slows to a hault in December for me-except this year.  All three deer were from Walker Co.  Goodbye Deer.....Hello Ducks


----------



## AJLBucks

jinx0760 said:


> :huh
> 
> 
> You're right Joe, you just never know.  Where on Three Notch Road did the accident happen.  I have heard the north end near Hwy 41 and I've heard near Popular Springs Road?



North of Poplar Springs about 1 mile just before you get to the subdivision on the right. There is a house on the left that has some farm equipment sitting around, just infront of this house.


----------



## Joe r

AJLBucks said:


> North of Poplar Springs about 1 mile just before you get to the subdivision on the right. There is a house on the left that has some farm equipment sitting around, just infront of this house.


i think g.s.p painted some marks on the road where it happen i went to fort-o wal mart 2 
are 3 nights ago,but could,in tell much about it


----------



## Inthegarge

Hey Rusty, any new info on the...Walker County Chapter of the Georgia Hunting and Fishing Federation...Any thought of meeting soon ??


----------



## RustyJeep

Inthegarge said:


> Hey Rusty, any new info on the...Walker County Chapter of the Georgia Hunting and Fishing Federation...Any thought of meeting soon ??



Next meeting will be Monday Feb 6 at 6 pm at CJ's.


----------



## RustyJeep

Norm Edwards from the Walker County Cooperative Extension Office will be at our March 6th monthly meeting to discuss food plots, soft mast trees, and any other related topics. This should be a meeting worth attending.


----------



## Inthegarge

Rusty, same time ??  Thx RW


----------



## RustyJeep

6 pm


----------

